# Northern Ireland Girls - Part Nine



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES
**
HAPPY CHATTING! 
*


----------



## holly01

nat 2 often i get 1st


----------



## cathy2

hiya ladies,
could someone please give me Prof Mc Clure email address, ive lost it and cant find it anywhere


cheers in advance ladies


----------



## lmk

helllllo new home!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Cathy here's Proffs email

_Edit: i've PM'd this to Cathy! Never know who is reading these Boards!_  _- Bunny-kins
_
Hi to everyone else hope ya's are well. 

Oh Bunny-kins  don't think i'd said hello yet


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Babypowder!!  

Thank you for the big Hello!!  

Hi girls!  hope you are enjoying your new home!  

Bunny xx


----------



## ourjay

Morning girls

And hello new home!!! FF is my bestfriend at min.........thanks 2 u all


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Imk - I've been busy since I've finished with Christmas and the sorts.  Time will tell in  January when I've nothing to do lol!  Your scan won't be long in coming around.  I wanted to know the sex too, but they couldn't tell me!

Lgs30 - I'm sure I've a culture shock in front of me, but it was a well awaited pregnancy so hopefully I'll adapt!  I'm glad that you are enjoying being a mummy.

Loopyone - have you your date in yet for your final scan?  Surreal or what?  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all keeping well, whatever stage you are at.  Louise


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all! happy christmas.


----------



## glitter girl

Happy Christmas Galaxy Girl and everyone else    , Some nice weather we are having, eh , Lovely to wake up and see the place covered in snow


----------



## shaz2

Happy christmas everyone  

Holly 1st in to say hello sure its not like ye chick lol x   

Lgs30 glad to hear your loving been a new mummy  

loopyone hows u? excited yet??  

loopybud you glad to be off now for maternity leave, my god yer time has flyed in..enjoy xx

glitter hows u doing hon? all ready for crimbo??

emak u have been very quiet and its SO NOT like you lol 

a big hello to everyone  

xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Just on quickly to say that DH and I are doing well, Hannah & Sian are thriving.

If I don't manage to get online before Christmas, I hope you all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
just dropped in to wish you all a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
especially Bev if your back online.

Hope SANTA is good to everyone.

Finally getting into the spirit - been a hard few months with very noisy neighbours ruining our weekends.

House up for sale so we haven't had much time to think about our disappointment.
Now on the RFC private list - heard it has shortened to 6 - 12 months but happy as we don't want to start treatment until we get a new house.

Hoping 2010 keeps all you girls (and your DHs) well and brings all your hopes and dreams.

Love from Apps


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how u all doin just on 2 wish u all a very happy an healthy xmas an a great new year





<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<updated photo of my wee man danny lol


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Just a short post to say Happy Christmas girls and lots of luck and best wishes for 2010
and keep safe on the roads....      

igs30 the wee man is so cute  

love and hugs m777


----------



## lmk

merry xmas all hope the big man is wearin more the morra night lol!!!!!! hope you all have a fab day and get spoilt rotten you all deserve to be xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yellazippy




----------



## wee emma

oh danny is gorgeous igs   i could just eat him  

imk, thats terrifying!! 

happy christmas everyone


----------



## emak

Hi all ,ohhhh there is a few new faces since i have been AWOL   Just want to pop in and wish you all a very Happy Christmas ,i hope you all have a wonderful time whatever you may be doing .
To all my old N.I Girls buddies i hope you can forgive my absence from FF but i just cant be doing with the whole IF thing at the moment iykwim i hope you have a great festive season and i will catch up with you all soon .
Emma  xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Merry Christmas everyone.

  and  for all of you who are finding this time of year difficult to cope with. Thinking of you all and  ing for lots of BFP's for those of you having tx in 2010.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a lovely christman and Santa was good to you. Hopefully 2010 will be a good year for us all who are ttc.

Happy new year
Jilyhen xx


----------



## lmk

hey ladies how stuffed are you all??!!!  my goodness i hope i dont see another turkey until next xmas!!! i have over indulged on everything that could be eaten or moves     

hope everyone is well and enjoying the festive season  

lmk xxxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Gemma all the v best for ur scan - I think its 2moro.  E mail me pls & let me know how ur doing.

Just wanted to say "cheerio" - hoping next time I'm on here things are better.  I just need time & space & no offence but this site just doesn't help me or any of you - I don't know anyone on here who lost both twins in the cruel way we did & it isn't fair for me to come on as I've really nothing to add/help you.

I'm so thrilled that Gemma. Missy, shaz2 & Crazycate are all pregnant.  You all deserve it.  Sori if I've forgotten anyone.  Every future happiness with the rest of your pregnancies

All the luck in the world to those cycling, on the verge of tx & on 2ww.  

Congrats to Cate1976.

Squirrel I think of you lots.

Galaxygirl - wishing you btr, happier days in 2010.  U know where I am if I can ever help/support u.  

Shellyj - thanks for the PM.

Christmas is over - we went away.  We couldn't celebrate Christmas at home without Grace & James.  They were with us though.  They are never more than a thought away.  2009 was our best yet saddest year.  YET we wouldn't swap the heartache for another failed test - they brought us so so much.  We will have tx again thgis year - We're #1 at RFC when we're ready mentally. I do believe we will be parents again - we gotta.  Lets just hope it isn't too far away as this road is getting  beyond a joke!  

Hoping that Christmas wasn't  too painful for thoase of you struggling  & wishing each & everyone of you a wonderful 2010

Love SQ
XXX


----------



## lmk

shopping queen, sorry to see you leave us but totally understand. you have been a great support to alot of us on here.  hope to see you on here soon and return the support to you.  wish you and dh all the best for 2010.

love and hugs lmkxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

Shopping queen im also going to be very sorry to see you go but totally understand, i was thinking away about u over xmas and sincerely hope and pray that 2010 will make your dreams come true, your never very far from my thoughts and please stay in touch. god bless xx


----------



## wee emma

shoppingqueen


----------



## crazykate

ShoppingQueen - sending big hugs your way hun       


Wishing you all a happy 2010 and may all your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## shaz2

A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE AND MAY 2010 BRING ALL YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS TRUE XX


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone,

Just a quicky to say hope your all well    Happy New Year to you all. x


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls sorry i'd ment to get on for xmas but i forgot  oops
just wanted to wish all my friends a very happy 2010 and hope you all have successful tx you are always in my thoughts xx keep believing in your dreams


----------



## IGWIN79

Happy new year everyone     like andrea said hope all our hopes and dreams come true this year 
loads of love laverne xxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls just droppin in to wish you all happy 2010 an hopin all of ur dreams come true xxxxxxxxxx
love from linda ,darren &danny xx


----------



## lmk

happy new year ladies may all your dreams and wishes come true xxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Happy New Year to you all.  I was just wondering if anyone had the poem posted a while ago about infertility.  It was basically about 'Why Me', and how God picked us to deal the the trials of infertility in order to advance technology and help others.  It covers the doubt between being infertile, and gods purpose.  I would like to share it with a couple struggling to conceive at the minute.  I know it's a bit of a stab in the dark, but maybe someone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## lmk

loopybud pmd you the link hope its the right one xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Happy New Year girls!  I have a feeling this one is going to be a good one...don't know why just have a feeling!  Lets hope 2010 is the year that makes our dreams come true   xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Whohooo happy new year everyone  
Well i feel like its time to come back properly , as with the new year here , its a new positive me 
I felt really down the last four months , and i didnt want any negitivity rubbing of on all yous ladys , as yous have enough on your minds , so i have quit my job and am a lady of leisure for a while   , and have decided new year new start
Sorry if i have missed out , imk , crazycate and shaz me old buddies , hope yous are all keeping well and looking after your wee beanies , i miss our old chats , and all the naked men     oh i see imk you got naked santa up , NICE ummmm    

Babypowder , galaxy and emak how are yous , are we going to be cycling together , oh i hope so, 2010 mummies to be   


Bunnie kins , just wanted to say hi , hope the girls havnt been to hard on you    na they are a great bunch of girls lol 

Cate and lgs congrats on your wee arrivals , bet yous are on cloud nine , so happy for yas   love the names as well my sister in law had a wee boy boxing day and they named him charlie , i love that name 

Andrea Hope your keeping ok hunnie  

Well girls did yous get anything nice from santa ? DH bought me a parrot , a wee cockateil , and he is lovely thats a hamster , dog parrot, and two fish , house is like a zoo  

Ladyhex , and sunbeam , were are you s, hope all is ok   

Big hi to everyone else , and all the newbies theres so many , will have to catch up on all the names , and were everyone is in tx 
speak soon laverne xxx


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls,

Happy New Year every 1. Hope it is a good one for you all

Havnt been on for a while. I am hopeing to start treatment on Sat. Waiting on Royal to let me have my scedule.

Is any one else starting or just started??


----------



## Ladyhex

Happy New Year to All the Lovely Ladies in the house !!  

So Sorry i havent been round the past couple of months (really busy in work) I will make time for my FF    

Hows everybody doing...hope santa was good to everybody.


----------



## Ladyhex

Me again, but this time it's not so good news   

I have just got a message from Crazykate.  She asked me to let you ladies know that she has had a silent miscarriage.  

Im so speechless    
crazykate i will be thinking about you and your DH


----------



## louise09

oh no, i can't believe it    im totally devastated  
Thanks for lettin us know ladyhex, my thoughts and prayers are with her and dh  

xxx


----------



## ourjay

hiya

So sorri to hear that ladyhex,, my thoughts and prayers are with them both at this time  xx


----------



## lmk

ladyhex pass on my condolences to crazykate and dh,  so sorry honey for your loss


----------



## lmk

hey sweetchilli and ladyhex, happy new year girls hope yous are well!!!  sweetchilli think we need a bit o nakedness on here for a bit o craic!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi all,

Well just popped on and  Crazykate, im so truly sorry for your loss, I wasn't expecting to read that     love to you and DH and your little angel


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Well girls whats the craic? Xmas all over for another year, my b'day on Sun........another yr older and none the wiser   but hey more pressies  

Loopyone and Glitter your both well on the road to the maternity now   seems like yesterday we got our BFP's in a row and you two had cheated and tested early     

My break away has been good, though the time has flown since our last time at Origin, they said they would contact us in Jan, I'll be pooping myself going through it all again  but looking forward to starting aswell, so once again its the waiting game now  

Must jump on the cycling thread in the coming weeks, im lost as to who's about, Yella, sweetchilli, galaxy, ladyhex, holly, emak are ya'll still here?


----------



## galaxy girl

hi Babypowder - good to hear from you... am still about but quietly - still nothing to say as still stuck about what to do next/ if we should do anything at all. hope you here from origin soon.


Kate - so sorry to hear your news devasted for you both.


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG Crazycate      I am so so sorry i am sitting here in tears hun ,My heart goes out to yous both  i wish i could give you a big hug , look after you and your DH


----------



## glitter girl

Crazykate, from the bottom of my heart I am so, so sorry to read your news , so very unfair


----------



## IGWIN79

AAAAAAA just done a post and lost it FFS 

Babypowder Whohhoooooo  im here      was santa good to ya hun 
I am waiting for a call from origin to hoping all is ok with bloods , then we will start feb or march time fingers crossed
Are they going to get you started in jan ??

IMK Oh yea love all the naked men 

Galaxy     its hard not knowing what to do next , if we didnt have the egg share i would be lost , we couldnt afford any more tx

Ladyhex good to here from you hun , was santa good


----------



## holly01

oh yeah BP still er............an i've a notion it'll be 20'20 an i'll stll be rattlin around these boards!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Sorry to hear your news Crazykate.  My thoughts are with you and DH at this sad time.  

Bunny xx


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning all

Crazykate  

Hello Sweetchilli santa was very good ...what about you mrs ?
Holly01 and babypowder good to hear from you both

hows everybody else doing ?

Its the snow lovely  
Naked men and snow


----------



## IGWIN79

Now thats what i am talking about ladyhex         yum yum   
yea santa was good lol , i got a cockateil parrot , and he is so lovley he is  keeping me occupied lol

Loopyone , yea i cant wait , but worring about it as well iykwim  , Not long for you now hun , and you will have your wee bundle in your arms 

Crazycate , thinking about you and dh     

Edith , i bet your glad to get started again hun ?


----------



## holly01

by the looks af them lads in the pic they must have the snowmens carrots down ther pants?nah pants just doesnt sound rite.....

Loopers i hear ye!!  u'll be glad to hear i had a shower today    and it was unreal     
NO our water is not workin but i am mindin the boys 2day an 2mara so thats 2 showers this week     

hi this weather is a j.o.k.e.............................i'm dreamin af a ......... ...glasgow er we come   

great to see the board comin alive aagin after the lull at hols time-mental note to myself 'i must nat be a stalker an more of talker'
will be great to have cycle buddies in the next locka months see'in as me ole muckers av gone an got themselves 'knocked up'    

 to all


----------



## yellazippy

Crazykate i`m devastated to hear your news...all my love Yella xx


----------



## IGWIN79

HOLLY cucumber in a sock        they are a bit to big , especially the first one    
Pants is better than Y fronts


----------



## yellazippy

BP good to hear from you looks like theres a few of us *old faces* still around   

I`m like Sweetchilli think it`ll be Feb/Mar time all being well  

Holls Loopy Galaxy Sweetchilli and all


----------



## Babypowder

Girls

Ack ya's are still here-looks like there'll be a good we group  together-Origin said expect to hear from them in Jan with a view to starting in March  

Holly 2020  wee Hamish and Mac (first Scottish names I could think of ) will be snuggled down in your tum by Spring  

Sweetchilli, you and I could be travelling to Origin appoints at the same time, Yella are you the RFC? Ladyhex see you still have an eye for the men  would you believe at 1st I didn't even notice their pants-or rather what was under them........  my poor DP I react much the same to him lately  

Galaxy hope you reach a decision  I think if we had funding we could all reach the decision a bit quicker  the heartache is enough for anyone to have to contend with let alone the other aswell, follow your instinct 

Have to get weighed on Thurs 1st 3lb off so far, I was slimmer of the week and slimmer of the month (lost 10lb) for Nov, but have ate like a wee  over xmas and with the way xmas/NYr fell our Thus night weigh in wasn't on.

A big HELLLOOOOOOO to any new girls that i've yet to mention-I will get to know you all 

Right must go, my hoover has packed in-the motor again, DP says your not ment to use it three times a day-fs if men had there way it wouldn't be used at all  thankfully it comes with a 5yr warrenty.

Byeeeeeee BP.


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

I'm just able to get logged on now, and crazykate I am so sorry for you and DH's loss.


----------



## GemmaC

CrazyKate & DH and I am just devastated to hear your bad news, so unreal. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate:  and  to you and your family. I'm close to  here.

Babypowder:  on being slimmer of the week and slimmer of the month.

News on me is we're doing well, managing to work round the cold weather. Hoping it warms up soon. DH and I are having to go into town seperately which is starting to annoy us.


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ladies 

i have been off the boards for many a long month as i was finding this ttc malarky and successive iui failures more and more difficult to handle. 

however i felt that since its the new year and im entering a new phase with Dh and our treatments its time to make a catious return (waving shyly) because i know im gonna need your help and support as i enter the scary world of IVF.

long story short - all set and about to write cheque to go for ivf treatment in glasgow next month when i found out from rfc that im next on the private list. DH would much rather do the treatment at home. to be honest so would i. so it looks like its all about to kick off for us. i know i will be full of questions as this is all new to me. 

i hope some of you old gals out there remember me and love and hugs to all you lovely ladies xoxoxo


----------



## molly777

crazykate hun so so sorry to read your sad news, take it easy pet... lots of love and hugs 
hope 2010 brings alot happier times for you   

M777


----------



## molly777

hi girls HAPPY NEW YEAR and may 2010 bring you all lots of joy and happiness  

sorry haven't been on a while and like many of ye before me I'm going to take a wee break from this site after our failed cyle before xmas DH and me still haven't even talked about what to do next, actually we still haven't rang Origin to tell them yet  .... Thank you all for your support over the last few months you are all such lovely girls and deserve your dreams and more...   

I'm 40 on Thurs scaaaaaaarrrry or what... so we are having a wee party with our close friends on sat night so this is keeping us both occupied...

to all you girls starting, in the middle and near the 2ww I wish you all the very best
and all you girls who are pregnant take care and i wish you a healthy a happy pregnancy

lots and lots of love to you all

M777


----------



## IGWIN79

MOLLY you will be missed hun , but i understand what you mean , it helped me having a break 
Thanks for all the support when i needed it hun    
Oh and  for thurs hope you have a good one xxxxxxxx
PS come back soon lol


----------



## MJ2

Hi Girls
Hope u r all well in this cold weather. It is realy frosty and snowy down here in fermanagh.
Update- still waiting to find out cost of drugs, no scedule yet, hope to get a call  today.
Have to get draft sorted and then to RFC to get my stuff, not great weather to be goin anywhere.
Been tortureing nursing and pharmacy, they have been realy nice, I suppose with christmas and new year 
hols they are snowed under.
bye for now 
Edithxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i hope you are all making the most of the icy/snowy roads and using it as an excuse to stayin and put feet up .. no house work permitted on icy days.. its the law.. didnt you know    

how are we all doing today ?

happy birthday to molly for thurs. 

edith - you and i are both awaiting calls from rfc it seems xo


----------



## glitter girl

BJP2008 said:


> i hope you are all making the most of the icy/snowy roads and using it as an excuse to stayin and put feet up .. no house work permitted on icy days.. its the law.. didnt you know


Hi BJP, Your'e a bit of a stranger  Glad to see your on your way to starting treatment, plenty of babydust being sent your way           .

Think I will be the first to take your advice on the above , God bless whoever made these laws


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all keeping safe in this cold weather and wrapping up warm.  What's it like in Ireland? I live in Bucks and it's been quite heavy, had 20cms of snow today!!!    It's good to have a snow day and I've done exactly what BJP says "done nothing!" except making the odd brew!  

Keep yourselves safe and snuggly warm!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello all

In work at mo and i really cant be     I have so much ironing to do and the house needs cleaned !! 

Well enough about me   

Molly happy birthday    for thursday 

sweetchilli , a real lady of leisure    im so jealous 
bunnykins~ it snowed here today for a few hours but it didnt really lie.  but 20 cms that would be great !!!  

welcome back BJP ~ hows life been treating you ?

Love LX


----------



## shaz2

crazycate im so devastated to hear your sad news, my prayers are with you and your dh at this sad time. look after each other xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls,

welcome back bjp   -      for your next cycle hun

I'm just popping on quickly to say a huge thanks to Ladyhex for posting for me - I'm sorry but I just couldn't face it over the last few days I know you'll all understand  

and thank you for all from the bottom of my heart for all your pm's and messages of support - they are much appreciated    

The sonographer told me on monday that I have a tilted cervix which I wasn't aware of!!!  He had to do an internal scan as he couldn't pick anything up from my tummy.  He told us the devastating news and phoned over straight away to the gynae ward to get an appointment for me.  He has suggested a second scan but has told us to prepare for the worst then the nurses over there will speak to me about a d&c or tablets to induce a mc       not sure where this will happen tomorrow or not    My body already feels like it is getting back to "normal" and this is quite hard to deal with too.

I saw the strangest thing in the snow this morning and it set me off again - there is the shape of a little flower and two tiny footprints in the snow on my patio one footprint has 5 toes and the other has 6 - there is no other markings around it at all.  I took a photo on my phone! 

Thanks again everyone and may all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate       sending you loads of love and hugs , tomorow will be hard for you hun  , we are all here for you hunnie         
oh the wee footsteps in the snow  set me of


----------



## shaz2

Crazycate i would just like to second what sweetchilli said, we are all here for you   take care xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

crazykate - the last few days must have been horrendous experience for you.   i was really touched by your tale re little foot prints and the flower - surely it must have made you cry but also that flower is a sign of hope for things to come for you . i promise 

molly - happy birthday for today  

ladyhex- good to see/hear from you - life for us has been so so. with the usual difificulites surrounding ttc malarky. especially when 2 girls both married in aug 09 in my office and by oct 09 both are preg  . sometimes i just wonder where the justice is in the world. ....   

at the mo im trying now to get my head around starting ivf .

in one way im glad to be leaving iui behind and move on to something that has a higher success rate  .
on the otherhand i feel negative about having to even do ivf..   like why are we failing at what should be the most nautrual thing in the world and having to bring in the big guns..  and then there is the fear.. what if the big guns dont work.. were do we turn then  .

i know im jumping too far ahead and crossing too many what if bridges and that i need to take one step at a time but these things cross my mind in the wee small hours. im sure its teh same for all of us and that a lot of you lovely ladies can relate to this and these thoughts/feelings.


----------



## Moonbeam08

ps still no word from caroline ar rfc whether or not we are to start this month or next. apparently dr mcfaul hasnt been in the last couple of days to ask him.  

im prone to cysts with back to back iui's so i would rather take this month off and start feb i think .. although im keen to get going too. lol


----------



## shoppingqueen

I'm so so sorry Kate - PM for you


SQ
xx


----------



## ginger07

Hi Crazykate

Thinking of you tomorrow hons            

Ginger XO


----------



## emak

Kate pm for you hun


----------



## louise09

crazykate  

im so sorry about ur news    I am thinking of you 2day and   you can get through this.  You are very brave for coming on here and posting, I can't imagine how ur feeling.  Take care hun


----------



## GemmaC

Crazykate, I am so sorry, i cannot imagine what you have been though over this past number of days. You have been very much in my thoughs and prayers. I am truly sorry for this heart ache. That was just beautiful what you seen in the snow, those little footprints, things like that are very precious.


----------



## louise09

hey gemma, how are things with u?


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello girls 

Hope you all have stocked up on food and drink, for the bad weather coming in    

hope everybody has a good weekend 

Love LX


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Kate PM for ya 

Hellllllllllloooooooooo Emak, its been a while, hope your well and I see you starting to get prepared, scary thoughts but sure we have to try.......some          for ya.

Hey Shaz, so glad things are going well, have you much sickness or that? whens your next scan? 

 LX,Gemma and a big Hola to Jellybaba, saw you'd posted on the other thread, hope your on the road to getting started.

BJP Welcome back! here's hoping 2010 is the big one 

Hi to everyone else aswell


----------



## Babypowder

LX and Sweetchilli this ones for you..........................................


----------



## Babypowder

And this one's for me........ding,ding,ding......Jackpot!


----------



## IGWIN79

OH OH OH OH OH OH that my man with the blue pants , do yous remember him       Babypowder keep them coming     do yous remember the other one we done  i will post him after this   
how you doing chick , are you keeping ok 
I had a few drinks tonight , and i said from the new year i would not drink or smoke , well i have not had a ciggy from new years eve , but i caved in to the drink tonight , only had about five but now felling guilty lol , the pounds are pileing on at the min cause i cant smoke , now i just eat senation crisps , and yes girls its the chilli ones, "no smart cracks please"   OJ OJ 
But DH works for walkers crisps and brought me home a box and i cant not eat them    it would be such a waste    
Emak how are you hunnie , any word on when your starting 
Ladyhex , not long now chick , i have everything crossed for you   , i have to much food in cant stop bloody eating   oh me belly is so big  
To all yous girls going through tx at the min ,good luck   
Crazycate ,      Have been thinking about you alot , its so hard hun , i dont know what else to say , but you know were i am if you need  a chat , i know how much you need support at a time like this   
Molly if your looking in , HI  hope you had  a good birthday hun 
Yella how are ya chick , glad to get the cast of ??
Hi to everyone else 

Whos all starting in the next three months ??


----------



## IGWIN79

Nothing like a good hairy man   

Sorry girls did that ruin it all


----------



## Bunny-kins

at sweetchilli! talk about making you land back to earth with a big bang!!   I was enjoying seeing all the pics of hunky blokes, thought the pics were gonna get better!!! haha


----------



## IGWIN79

Bunnykins SORRY     
Does this one make up for it 

Babypowder and Ladyhex do you like ?


----------



## IGWIN79

Big happy birthday to Babypowder , hope you have a good one chick


----------



## yellazippy

Sweetchilli what have i told you about posting photos of _*my hairy man *_


----------



## IGWIN79

yellazippy , it a very like my hairing husband to     awe i couldnt help myself


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls  girls girls .. what can i say        i just logged on tonight and i have never laughed so much as my eyeballs have popped out of my head with all the naked men appearing on my screen.

it was my first day back after the holidays so twas just what the doc ordered to brighten up this miserable monday !

im loving it !     

DH isnt approving at all the perving im doing tho... thats just tough ! lol

yella - have you got the cast off then.. are you like a new woman all mended and ready for action? 

emak - ohhhh tis getting exciting now isnt it?

babyp - thanks for my welcome back message. very much appreciated. was worried in case no on remembered me !

crazykate- how are you doing honny? i just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts and


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg the pictures are so so sooooooooooo good !!!  

this is still my favourite !!


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 

Was up at the RFC this morning and i had Dr McDreamy for my scan      (p.s he remember me   )

Yella ..hows the leg ..cast still on ? 

Babypowder did you get anything nice for you birthday  

sweetchilli... the hairy man ..is so like mine DH lmao    

hows all the other ladies doing !! 
jellybaba, loopyone, loopybud, DC8, BJP, GemmaC, louise, shoppingqueen, emak, ginger, shaz and to all the ladies lurking


----------



## Babypowder

Helllloooohaa 

How are wee all??

Glad to see the ole snow had finally gone.

Haha the hairy man indeed-think we all have one of those at home  

Not much happening my end-just waiting on the all important phone call from Origin to say when im going to be started-i'll give them til the end of the week then give them a bell, having never delt with them before, im not sure how reliable (if that the right word ) they are at all this-they said I'd hear the begining of Jan-haha the begining of Jan to me is the 1st! but you know what I mean its the waaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttiiiiinnnnnnnng   

Got some lovely b'day pressies, new bag, and ££ and had alovely facial and manicure, and other bits and bobs-very spoilt   

Lx Im lol at Dr   he perked  your day at the RFC alright   did the scan go ok?


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ladyhex...yummy! Wouldn't kick him out of bed for crumbs!!   

Babypowder... Still have snow here i'm afraid   It's not funny anymore!!    Happy "belated" birthday to you honey, sounds like you had a nice birthday.  The facial sounds delic'!    I hope you hear something soon from Origin, the waiting is the hard part I think..but then again I'm not the most patient of people!!  

big hellos to everyone else  

Bunny xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Just a quick hello.  I've been lurking, but not really posting.

Happy Belated birthday baby powder.  I hope that you get started your tx sooner rather than later.

Ladyhex, what stage are you at now?  Dr McDreamy is such a hunk!  He was to do my egg collection, but there was a bit if trouble finding one of my ovaries, so he stepped aside and let Dr McManus do it.  I thought this was a very noble thing to do.

Nothing much to report on me.  Just waiting very impatiently for the baby to arrive.  Have a scan to-morrow so looking forward to that.  Loopyone - how are you feeling - you've not long left either!

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

Loopyone ~    ..not long now for you mrs  

Loopybud ~ i have ET this tuesday cant wait (if the wee eggies make the thaw) ..i bet you cant wait to see your wee baby

bunny-kins...to right lol

hello to all the other lovely ladies 

love LX xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe loopyone , i feel for you hun , theres only so much you can take , i had it on christmas eve , the washining machine went , then dh got a flat when getting all the presents , and then ten min later we got a burst pipe , we were ready to kill  
hope you get all sorted soon , it really does drive you mental 
Complain away hun its totally normal 

Ladyhex they will thaw fine , awe your wee snow beans

Babypowder glad you had a good birthday , sound like you were spoilt rotten , thats what us women are here for     

Loopybud  goodluck for your scan tomorrow hun !!

How is everyone else , and all yous luckers


----------



## Ladyhex

awwww loopyone...that is always the way hun, hopefully it wont tak to long !!   

awww sweetchilli ..so you had a good xmas    always in 3's   

fingers crossed that make it 

Love Lx xx


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - all the very best for your transfer on Tuesday.  Be positive!

Loopyone - as much as I'm delighted and blessed being pregnant, the last few weeks are physically hard work!  Typical that the heating has went, so close to the baby arriving.

Scan went well.  Baby is head down, and the consultant won't let me go any more than a couple of days over my date.  Back on 4th Feb for an internal, and then a decision will be made to wait or induce!

Sweetchilli - did you have much damage from your burst pipe?


----------



## lgs30

hi girls just droppin in quickly hope ur all well crazykate so so sorry to hear ur news my heart goes out to u i no how u feel the same thing happened when i got pregnant frist time myself xx Danny had been ill an in hospital on new years day an was in for 5 days bronchilits the wee pet but slept an ate his way through so proud of him lol hes up to cow an gate no 2 now such a greedy boy  hope everybody is fine an everything works out for u all in 2010 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

                                                linda darren & danny xxx


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls

been nearly a year since I was last on, not sure if yous would remember me!
had treatment last year got preg but had a early miscarriage so now on waiting list for private icsi in rfc!
hope every1 is well and staying positive and strong and congrats to those expecting!
feeling down today as got news that my sister is preg plus its the anniversary of my miscarriage soon!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Just having a bit of a    phoned origin as I hadn't heard from them, the manager is off today(imagine having a day off  ) so spoke with one of the nurses,as I had my consultation in Oct and their waiting list for tx is advertised as 12-14wks, so all she said was Proff McClure hadn't told them when he's starting his next batch of treatments so they had no info for me, but not to worry I won't be overlooked and they'll be in touch  

I have to say I'm a little annoyed-just wanted a clearer idea-I mean if its March thats fine, but at least I'll know that.

Do you think I should just email the Proff directly and if so how would I word it   

Thanks girls  

Hope all of you are well, theres gonna be a rush of new babies soon-very exciting! 

Lgs glad the wee man is doing good and over his sickness.


----------



## IGWIN79

Is it your birthday lgs , if it id lol happy birthday chick hope you have a good one


----------



## Bunny-kins

LGS- Sorry to hear your lil man was poorly over the new year. Sounds like he's making up for it with his feeds!  That's very good news!  

Angie Baby -So sorry you are feeling low at the moment. It must be very hard for you at the moment with the anniversary of your loss and news of your sister's pregnancy. There's bound to be lots of mixed emotions floating around and it's completely natural that you are feeling below par   you will find the strength to deal with your sister's pregnancy and soon you will channel all your energies into your next cycle, soon you may be comparing your pregnancy ailments with your sister!       good luck with everything hun xx

Babypowder, I don't think there's any harm in sending a little e-mail to him. Just say that you are wanting a indication of when your treatment is likely to start so that you can make arrangements with work for time off etc.  Your e-mail needs to be to friendly, to the point but not waffley!!!   Hope you get the information you need to put your mind at rest!

Bunny xx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Bunny-kins, I think I will send him one, just wasn't sure-don't want him to think im demanding or that if ya know what I mean, I will keep it brief.

 Babypowder


----------



## lgs30

hi girls yeah sweetchilli a big 32 the day an after the nite an day iv had wit danny i feel 72 god hes been hard work the day his daddy walked round wit him in his arms yesterday an of course danny thinks mummy should do the same today but sorry iv housework too lol lol daddy goin to hear it tonight when comes home from work no joking


----------



## crazykate

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie, I know I haven't been on for a bit.  I want to thank you all for your kind messages of support and your pms too.  I think I have made one tiny step forward - I cried from 1.30 on saturday afternoon until 11.00pm on Saturday night.  We had a good heart to heart and I must say I'm feeling we are both feeling a little better and starting to look forward.

Ladyhex -     good luck today hun xxx

Strawberry - good luck for your tx hun    - haven't you found the courage to post yet??    We don't bite


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon ladies

hows everybody keeping 

glad to see you bak crazykate    

was at up for ET today and now have 2x grade A's on board ..over the moon   

LX xx


----------



## lmk

crazykate         

  lgs hows you and the wee man??

  ladyhex 2 fab grades on board, take er easy honey xxxxxx

loopybud good seeing you today honey hope the black cat worked and baby will make an early apperance   !!!!

sweetchilli, babypowder,molly777, mollycat, liag, emak, shaz, missy hope you girls are well sorry if i missed anyone dont mean too     

wheres all the men sweetchilli


----------



## emak

Hi ya ladies ,just popping in to see how you all are?
Crazykate     i have been thinking away about you ,i can only imagine how much you are hurting right now and im sure it will take time ,just remember to take one day at a time and we are all here for you if you wanna have a good cry   
Hows all the yummy mummies and not to forget all the soon to be mummies....bet you all canny wait   
LH congrats on being pupo and the fab embies  
Whats been happening in my absence.....any scandal??


----------



## IGWIN79

hey everyone 
Crazycate , massive hugs for ya hunnie , thinking about yous both 

Ladyhex , congrats on being  hun whhooooohooooo

Babypowder any word yet 

Emak , how are ya long time no speak , have you started ??

Angie baby , sorry your feeling down hun , if you need a chat you know were we are , i know what you mean about your anniversary of your misscarriage coming around it will be a hard day but try and do something to remember your wee one , like letting a wee balloon go some were special , My due date would have been in april if i hadnt have misscarried and i am not looking forward to that day , i would say i will find it very hard 
loads of hugs hun

Big his to yella , cate , loopyone loopybud,molly, glitter, galaxy , imk ,sunbeam, bunnykins, lgs , BJP2008 ,ginger, gemma , louise , jellababe
and to all yous luckers


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> Babypowder any word yet


Hey sweetchilli, not a peep-though I had meant to email McClure directly yesterday and then again today-but was sooooo busy so will defo be doing it the marra, though knowing my luck he's away skiing again  
Did spk to a nurse yesterday but she knew as much as I did.

Who knows we might be cycle buds yet 

Crazykate  have been thinking about you.

Angie, like sweetchilli my EDDate is looming, not looking forward to that day at all, but know we are all here if you need to chat, also theres a section on here that you can post to remember you little one/s (forget me not) a lot of people do that as it helps to write something down and honour the memories I guess as-well, might be worth a look


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning girls 

Lmk~OMG i just seen your ticker 23 weeks it just seam like yesterday you were having ET     hope your feeling better hun 

seetchilli~hows things with you hun ..have you been back up to origin ? 
babypowder~get them fingers going on that keyboard and do that email lol   

lgs ~hope danny is keeping better hun 

hello to all the ladies crazykate, emak, loopyone, loopybud, lia.g, mollycat, molly777,missy,  appletree, sunbeam, glitter, galaxy, cate, kate and all the lurker


----------



## Strawberry*

Hiya!
Girls I have never posted on here so you will not know me!  But I "know" crazykate!
Just replying to her post to say I am an OI girl still at present so I tend to stick with that board at the mo!  
I have been thinking about you both loads and hope you continue to get a little stronger  
I am actually just off the phone with the Royal there now so am read for first injection 2nite!  So onwards and upwards again from today hopefully (which also happens to be the due date from my molar pregnancy   )
Pls just drop a mail if u need to talk.
Much Love


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls hope everyone is well! Most of you probably wont even remember me cos I am new and have only posted on a few times!

I was in Hospital in new year with fluid on my heart and lung - apparently a viral infection...eeeek! So thats why i havent been on at all. 

I have been trying to keep up with everyones happenings 

Just wanted to let you all know that i got my first appointment at the Royal on 10.02.10 - quite surprised how soon it is but i know its just an initial consultation. What should i expect? also i am thinking im gonna have to tell my boss at work about this as we may have to do some running up and down...as we live a good hour away from Belfast....so could take up a wee bit of time etc.


Hopefully chat to you soon girlies and best wishes to all in 2010 xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Carly, 

I remember seeing some of your posts, glad your on the mend-sounded quite serious. Is it your inital consultation to be told what treatment you need? Some of the girls who have been recently would be better at telling you-its been that long since my inital app, I can't remember   think you get lots of info and maybe sign some inital paperwork  

I wouldn't rush to tell your boss, you will be up a few times, usually to see your consultant, to pick up drugs and get your shedule, and the 2 scans when treatment starts and of course e/c and e/t. but the scans and e/c are close together, so some girls save some leave, I took from my final scan untill after my 2ww, really so I didn't have to worry about travelling.

So all in all your not up that often and Im not sure what the waiting list are like at the min   so unless you have a nice boss   i'd keep them in the dark for another wee while-then tend to panic about cover, and then of course maternity leave


----------



## confusedcarly

Babypowder - thx for the reply and the advice about work! I wasnt sure what to do as i have been running to docs a fair bit the past 6 mths or so. I work for government so they are likely to be quite flexible neway. I am full of questions so i apologise in advance.....do they try other treatments first like IUI/Clomid before you take the IVF plunge??  

Jellybaba - sounds like you have been given a right old run around at RVH!! Thats all you need when you are in these circumstances...grrrr I am glad you have gotten started tho   
I am full of Q's so i aplogise in advance - will they ask for another SA even tho DH has already had x2 done and both have come back low-ish? 

I really don't have a clue what we are getting ourselves into but hopefully it will all work out. I have finally accepted that we are going to need help to get preggers altho it has taken me this long to be okay about it! I have only told my mum and a girl in work but im starting to get fed up with people asking when we are going to have kids!! Especially the in- laws! I just find it really hard to talk about with anyone - it gets me really emotional...so i generally find im fine about it if i dont talk about it...is this weird?


Neway sorry for the essay there - i am just letting it all out!!! lol xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Carly,

Think your best to say nought at the min especially if you've had a sick record recently.

Think depending on yourself and DH  and your history-they _may_ offer you other treatment first. Did your DH have his tested at RFC? my DP had already had his done at Antrim hosp but RFC like to do it in their own lab-so my DP had two done there, think the second is just to be certain of the results 

Generally(and anyone correct me if Im wrong) ICSI is usually the treatment when semen is low.

Ask away, thats why this sites great-there'll always be someone who'll know the answer


----------



## confusedcarly

DH had two SA done through GP at Antrim Hospital so RVH havent done one yet.

Do you think they will ask for one on our first visit?? Will they want blood samples etc?? I think i will let him 'sort' himself out where thats concerned   Men have it so easy.... 

Its interesting to know that ICSI has more success rates.... good to know girlies! 

Ps: Thank heaven for this forum and all you girlies otherwise i may just have gone mad!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Carly,

They didn't ask for  sample on our 1st visit-we had a letter sent out-it has to be planned, both for the lab at the Royal, and also for your DH, they are advised to refrain from    and the other    for 5days prior so as to get the best volume of sperm-therefor the best sample-they even ask you 'how long you sustained' my poor DP had stage fright, so I went in with him  

But compared with us, its kinda easy


----------



## lmk

ladyhex,i know et just seems a few weeks ago!! so happy tbh    how are you doin on the oul   ??  just take it easy and let mr hex spoil you rotten!!!


----------



## mandy_t50

hi i am new and from Bangor i am just starting the long wait at RFC in Belfast I'm thinkin maybe to go to Dublin they said it would be alot faster and easier


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk...mr hex is working and im in the house by myself, cant sit still !!  

was away buying gerbils for DD they are so cool !!   we have named them pixie and poppy   

hello everybody


----------



## lmk

well at least you dont have to nag at mr hex, its better being on yer own sometimes!!!!  gerbils??  no thanks mini mice ewwwww!!!!  bet yours are lovely tho      

welcome mady!!!!  have you signed your papers yet??


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - how are you holding out on the 2ww?  Fantastic grades that you had transferred!  Any symptoms yet?

Imk - how's the form now?

Welcome to all you newbies.  We had to have at least 2 samples of semen analysis done at the RFC.  I think it depends whether or not the problem is male infertility.  We were referred to the RFC in 2006, and didn't get our NHS tx until May 09.  So please be prepared to wait - this is the one of the hardest things to do    On a positive side, ours was ICSI and worked first time, despite only having 3 eggs, and one which fertilised    I found the RFC to be excellent.

As for me I'm waiting very impatiently on an impending arrival, so see, dreams can come true


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud ~cheers mrs ..im grand abit bored    just getting on with it as normal ...think i might go back to work early    mad i know 
no symptoms as yet .. was thinking if any it would be next week !!

you have only weeks left to see your wee baba !!


----------



## norma30

yes jellibaba the letters are out I got mine 08/01/10 had bloods taken on 14/01/10 to start Feb af. I think im still in shock after being meesed about by RFC admin for sooooooooo long    


norma


----------



## Ladyhex

morning girls 

mandy_t50~hello and welcome to the mad house ...when did you sign forms for IVF ? 
have you had tests done at the RFC yet ?

yellazippy i hope your having a good weekend im soooooooooooo jealous   

apps if your looking in hope your keeping ok mrs !!     

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi to all the newbies , welcome to the mad house lol 

Ladyhex hows it going are you bored at home yet ??


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Mady,

We signed our forms 2 weeks ago in the RFC and the waiting lists have all gone down according to Dr McManus, its only 6  months for private and 10 for nhs. I was expecting it to be a lot worse.

Jillyhen


----------



## mandy_t50

hi lady hex i signed forms in November had our counselling so now just waiting. me and my DH had our tests done in the ulster as i was under a specialist there for years so she did DH tests there too.


----------



## mandy_t50

hi Jilly hen thats good news we r waiting on nhs tx . i hope we here from them soon it seems so long since we heard from them anyways good luck with Ur tx   

mandy


----------



## Leah

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone could give me an email address or a phone number for any of the consultants in the Royal.  I'm finding it really difficult to get in touch with them.

THanks so much,

Leah


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls.......................im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just had to have a break and forget about fertility treatment after our failed treatment (FET)  in Nov!  Sorry for abonding you all!

Well news is that phoned Rvh last week and they said we are now at the top of the private list................supposed to be going on feb AF...............heres hoping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh thats good to here that the waiting time has gone down for a change yeppeeee , i havent signed yet dh had his results through in sep still bloody waiting lol think i will give them a wee phone , whats the number anyone know it ?
As for me i have been feeling really low all week thinking about tx to much and going over the miscarriage again and again , asking myself what did i do wrong , think its because the EDD is looming   
still waiting for the big one to come back from origin  hopefully it wont be long now need to get started again  , fingers and toes crossed its all ok   and i am already worrying about the next tx thats not good at all ,cant help it   need some PMA badly

Ladyhex hope you keeping ok hun loads of PMA for ya   oh and sit on your backside and dont do anything ok!!!   

Crazycate thinking about you and dh hun  

Sunbeam , molly and andrea if your looking in Big hi 

Babypowder , any joy yet , its a pain the the ass having all this waiting , its driving me round the bend 

Emak hope all went ok hun , let us know how you got on    
Yellazippy how are ya hun 
Hi to everyone else and all the newbies , hope yous are all keeping ok 


OMG SUNBEAM YOUR BACK HI


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe thats great your starting in feb then whhhhoooohooooooo  i missed ya hunnie


----------



## shaz2

Hi girls quick post just to say hello and thinking away about use, sweetchilli im sure your finding things hard with EDD approaching but come on here and talk to us, we are all here for you, i keep u in my prayers all the time, heres hoping 2010 is your year chick..xx 

Sunbeam great to see you back and ready to go, best of luck for feb, im sure ur excited and nervous about getting going, who u under this time? xx

Babypowder hows u? 

Big hello to emak sunbeam bp sweetchilli jellababa lmk ladyhex and everyone ive missed...xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe shaz thanks hunnie you brought a wee   to my eye there 
Hope you and your wee baby are keeping ok , and your enjoying being preggers so happy for ya


----------



## lmk

welcome back sunbeam!!!!!  i bet you cant wait to get started!!!!        

sweetchilli   hope you hear soon from origin and you get started soon

shaz good hearing from you girl!!!  hope your takin it easy!!!

gotta get this wee board up an running again miss all our chats and antics      

love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

good afternoon girls 

lmk lets get this party started on monday night !!   

hello shaz how you and the baba keeping ?

sweetchilli ~ hows it going hun 

hello to everybody else !! 

love lx xx


----------



## lmk

hellloo ladyhex well hows the 2ww going??  rem the   are watchin    i'm up for a party i'll bring nibbles   sweetchilli can bring the men lol!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex imk i am feeling ok still down , its just the waiting driving me nuts 
trying to get myself in good health , but its not going to well need a kick up the bum i think    
will start my work out video and start walking  

Oh yea party mon Night that sounds good , and ill get all the men you want       loads of naked men ummmmmmm    
ladyhex and imk yous are just as bad as me with the naked men and babypowder     

Sunbeam how are ya hun get back on here for some craic


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli 

ps if i seen a real naked man i'd run a mile!!!!! love the virtual ones!!!! what time girls??!!!


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how we all doin?


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey just was on with the royal 6 to 9 months to wait for a review to sign and then they sasid 12 months then to tx  , whats the F****** Point really i am not going to sit for that lenght of time waiting its a bloody joke    i dont think i could wait that long

sorry for the rant but the NHS drive me up the bloody wall lol

Imk thanks for the hug hun , it was much needed

I would run to and scream if i seen a naked man      but the virtual ones are ummmmmmmmmm lol 
as long as he has a nice we pair of boxers on like him


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli he is soooooooooooooo yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

naughty girls......heeeee heeeee


----------



## Bunny-kins

Sweetchilli...I wouldn't run away from him!!   I'd probably walk into a lamp post because i'd be oggling at him!!!  

Hi Girls!    Hope you are all well.  Sorry I've not posted for awhile but I have been reading on how you all are!    

I've just been to my appointment in Oxford and after much debate over what to do with me (long story!!) We have the go ahead for IVF! (at bloomin last!) Just have to wait for an appointment but hopefully I should start the ball rolling in a couple of months!   I'm shocked, excited and nervous all rolled into one...DH is more shocked because he was told how much it's gonna cost!! I thought he was going to faint!   

Anyways.. That's me for now, I hope you are all O.K  

Bunny xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Girlies - how are you all keeping?? 

I hate Mondays!!!! 

Was just wondering what Dr. Mcfaul is like at RVH??  - we have our very first appointment ever at RVH on 10th of Feb xxx


----------



## norma30

hey confusedcarly, we have dr mcfaul for rfc and he is also my gynae cons he is very too the point but very nice. we signed with him 04/02/2009,got our golden ticket 08/01/2010 to start feb af which is due 10/02/2010 which is also dd 8th birthday we were told list was 12-14 mths but now seems to be shorter good luck with ur appt make sure u leave lots of time to get parked at rvh its a nightmare last time we had to park in the parkcentre shopping mall car park and walk round it was much quicker but freezing!!!!
^hnormaugme^


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Hi Carley, we are under Dr McFaul at RFC too but I saw him privatley for an anti-natal scan which unfortunatley did not bring good news. He was great with us, and re-arranged his schedule for the following day to carry out the ERPC for me. I know he is a man of few words but he really knows his stuff, I would have no hesitiation in recommending him. Good luck with your journey.

BB


----------



## lmk

i promised some nibbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## confusedcarly

OMG!! I am so stupid - its Dr. McManus!! Where on earth did I get McFaul from??!! 

Sorry bumblebee and norma! Good luck and babydust to you both


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies sorry im late   i was watching Glee ..omg it is so good and funny, you have to watch it !!!

lmk omg i love starbucks  

sweetchilli ...
your man is fit omg ...what i would do to him   chocolate sauce 

hows everybody else keeping ?

sorry for the lack of personals 
love LX xx


----------



## Babypowder

GLITTER   Hope your having a great day


----------



## Ladyhex

Awwww glitter thats was so sweet of your DH      happy birthday mrs for yesterday !!  

what a drama ...i go tthe new iphone yesterday and it has to go back already !!      so not happy 
i get a new one   love it 

what the crack with everybody !!


----------



## Ladyhex

CALLING ALL THE SEXY WOMEN ON THIS THREAD !!!     

we need to start this up again ...this thread is were all the fun should be and keep the other threads for the more serious stuff 

men
sexy stuff 
drink or not to drink talk lol 
etc etc ............    

love LX xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex were you calling me ha ha h ah , i know this thread is so so quiet


is this good enough ladyhex , caome on babaypowder and imk weres yours


----------



## ourjay

MMMMMMMMMM Sweetchilli now that brightened my day rite up


----------



## Ladyhex

NOW YOUR TALKING SWEETCHILLI !!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Singing in her best voice "_ All the married ladies/singles ladies put your hands up up up !! _


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG THIS IS SO FUNNY POOR R~McDONALD


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex are you bored    

      Awe made me laugh with that mr mcdonald    
thats what i look like yesterday after doing a exercise video , and now i cant move i am so so so so sore


----------



## lmk

here girls wait fer me .................................................


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

well mrs hx what the craic, how you hangin in there??      

i feel like ronald mcd, i sickened myself today of eatin [email protected] ate the biggest caramel square and it turned my gut!!! cant eat tonight and dh has made fajitas my fav not happy  canny wait for bed tonight, what will i watch now big bro has finished??!!

someone got ice and coke? i got my main man jack to share!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk ~i love caramel squares   ...i only had a small one today !!
hang in ok ..still dont think it has worked ..but trying to keep    DH thinks he is the only one in the house going though it       

omg i will bring the shot glasses i would love a drink !!

why the hell did your man stop there lmao


----------



## Ladyhex

HOT, DARK and STRONG


----------



## lmk

i know such a tease!!!!!  hurry up with shot glasses i'm parched here!!!

what make you think it hasnt worked hon? very proud of you not testin, i couldnt wait too frigin anxious!!!!!  

i'm like a bag o cats tonight worked all day and feckin customers peeved me off big style, i must have a beacon bringin them to me!!!! please cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also canny get onto ** not happy


----------



## lmk

yeeee hahhhhh!!!! wot a bod? yummmmmieeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk ...just a gut feeling (think also cause of the bleed ) but keep     3 days to go    
im on ******** now and it ok    there is something about settings on ******** at the mo hun !!

very nice !!


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk ~ when are you hoping to finish on ML ? have you any leave to use ?


----------



## lmk

lx ~ finishin 19mar 3wks leave then mat canny wait!!!!!!!!  keep up the     darlin i hope to god it works for you  , got on ** and my wee cafe is all sorted!!!! what a to55er on the lottery programe want to knock his block off


----------



## Ladyhex

Its just nice being off work !!   
the hormones must be flying in your house at the mo    your poor tv


----------



## lmk

hehehehehehe i know!!!!  best that i go to bed         just ate a punnet o cherries really nice.

you take care honey and i'll be   for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk~ good nite    rest up


----------



## lmk

lx too stubborn to go!!!!!!!  dh is fer kickin me up the ****


----------



## Babypowder

All those men! my my


----------



## Babypowder

Mine as requested.................


----------



## Babypowder

Tell ya girls I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored, nowt on the t.v. DP watching  football all day=give me strength  

LX hope your hanging on    lots of          and       to you.


----------



## lmk

BP me thinks you need to go to spec savers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         i agree on footbal


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder ....WOOHOO thats a man    

tell me about it !! i've just stopped talking to DH , i think i could do real damage !!


----------



## Ladyhex

here lmk i think these should help babypowder


----------



## Babypowder

What are they like-he watches football allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day then watches the highlights on Match of the day-why?

Any chance of a................    

LX don't you be doing any damage to that man of yours


----------



## IGWIN79

Have i missed a party lol 

loving all the men      ladyhex i was going to do that one oh my god what a body   
ladyhex not long now hun , i have a really good feeling hun !!!!!!!

how is everyone 

Babypowder you dirty wee      awe my god thats a good one


----------



## IGWIN79

We seem to have alot of horny women on here tonight


----------



## lmk

bp you dirty wee minx!!!!!!!!!!!!  love it


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli-it was just a wee laugh, it'll be bath, bed, fleecy jammies and cup of tea for me.......ooh and maybe  a bicci, I wouldn't do anything like that pic-might end up preg       (god if I don't laugh I'll cry)


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder that one had me in kinks


----------



## Babypowder

OOH things are looking up-he's just said 'cheese toastie?'   

p.s that poor wee jellybaby


----------



## lmk

hes tuckin me in!!!! want him to fly by


----------



## Babypowder

Ooh yeah, stop by mine    ask hime does he wanna a toastie


----------



## lmk

yep he doesnt mind the crumbs!!!!!!

goodnight ladees chat to y'all tomorrow 

mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

what about this one



       imk he will tuck ya in 
babypowder i am going to tuck in to a bag of sweetchilli sensations yum yum


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli~ hay hay thats a man ..love the dance  ......sweetchilli omg i would so love a pack right now ..would you please share 

babypowder ~ cheese and onion one would be lovely !! omg i loved the jelly babies    

lmk ~ tell him to drop by after BP lol


----------



## Babypowder

Chaaaaaaa ching!


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex i would keep some for ya but i have a habit of eating the hole bag , maybe a couple of bags   but i will try my best  

Babypowder weres the cheese toasties , did you eat them all      ohhhhhhh mmyyyyyyy ggooooooodddddd he is so funny         forget the toastie bring him to me instead


----------



## Ladyhex

think i will try what the jelly babies are doing ..just to see if that helps   
not to lose


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder mines bigger than yours



   

Dh asked me was this a site for preverted women now


----------



## Babypowder

Their ready-just like DP makes them-with a wee heart  ..........


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG LOOK AT THE PACKAGE LMAO    

SWEETCHILLI MINE IS BIGGER


----------



## Babypowder

Well im gonna give this a go see if I can distract him from the footie


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex    thats a tennis ball he has down there bet ya any money             

Babypowder


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls i have got us dates for tonight   



lmk~ you left the party to early !! lol


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly]PMSL [/fly]


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG TRIPLETS WHHHHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOVLEY       

 not bad 

Ok i am going to show my dumb side there but what does that mean ladyhex 

Imk you lost out on the triplets


----------



## IGWIN79

hey the luckers on here are bound to think we are not half wise     or are yous enjoying it all


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh girls that gave me a wee  im off for my bath now   

I know if any newbies are looking in...........


----------



## Ladyhex

**** my self laughing


----------



## Ladyhex

I think they will be scared to post now lol 

its what this little thread needed


----------



## Ladyhex

omg thats new one widdles     

p i s s e d !!


----------



## Ladyhex

hey girls this would be a good position for sex


----------



## IGWIN79

oh right , im a bit slow like that   

What are you on tonight women , thats three posts in one go    widdles     

Babypowder have a nice wee bath 

    Dh said yes it would ladyhex , babypowder can do that one when she gets to bed with her cup of tea , your dh wont turn you down when he see you doing that , hell never watch football again 

slow down women i cant keep up with ya


----------



## norma30

omg you girls are hilarious   
im sitting here       my dh is looking at me as if i am not wise in the head

you lot have really cheered me up better go as i have been on ******** all day dh is not happy will have to make it up to him  to keep him happy
see ya xxx
norma30


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex and babypowder and imk and me  s


----------



## IGWIN79

awe babypowder i just read your profile thingy , i really hope and pray this is our time hun


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex , what are you doing ?? have you left or have you jumped DH


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry mrs ....it wouldnt let me do anything !! 

im right here


----------



## IGWIN79

right missus have to go and get me bath , i am so sore after exercising so im hoping a nice hot bath will help 
speak to ya tomorow


----------



## Ladyhex

tc good nite 

i would love a bath !! we only have a shower


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies 

what another lovely day !! hope this keeps up 
did everybody have a good weekend ?

sweetchilli and babypowder same again tonight lol ...my cheeks were sore laughing   
lmk ...you diff left to early mrs   

norma hope the   cheered him up     

babypowder how did you get the gloves to stay on    

my plan for today is NOTHING   

chat later 
LX xx


----------



## IGWIN79

well afternoon ladies , awe ladyhex that was funny last night , i had a good laugh sitting in bed, and DH kept looking at me like i wasnt half wise    
Norma , did you make it up to DH then    , i do that all the time spend most of the day on the laptop , than DH feels a bit left out      
Ladyhex my nights the same NOTHING   Dh is off mon and tue so we are going to spend sometime together 
ImK , Ladyhex is right you went to early hun  , how ya keeping ??
Crazykate thinking about you hun    
Emak if your out there big hi to ya , hope everything is going ok 
Sunbeam big hi hun , some and join in the craic  
HI to shaz, andrea, yella, jellababe, , cate1976, loopyone, loopybud, ginger, holly, bunnykins and to anyone else i have forgot oh and all you luckers


----------



## norma30

there is nothing wrong with that           it is very healthy to window shop hahahahaha


norma


----------



## Sparty

Ah Ladies - You always get a good laugh reading this thread   
Sparty xx


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls ,hope yous are all enjoying the snow !! Im raging i missed all the craic on ere last night but i sure got a giggle today   .Things are going grand here ...spray isnt making me into too much of a crazy lady (DH might disagree) just feel extremely tired and have a thumping headache apart from that alls good.Looking forward to jabs on Tuesday night ,at least we will be one step closer to the end !!
Did anyone do anything exciting this weekend ? Come on girls i need some scandal since my own life is extremely boring right now 
Ladyhex how u coping ?         
Sweetchilli whats happening with Origin and egg share
BP shouldnt be too long til u get going again huni     
Ohhhh im soooo tempted to put my p.j's on just wanna get all cosy for the rest of the night ....think i better wait til at least after 6pm


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi emak , awe hun im all excited for ya ,  its not often you hear people saying they are looking forward to injections lol the things we go through !! How long are you injecting for  I have been really tired today as well , would have love to sit in me jammies all day , but ds and dd had ther friends round   
emak i am just waiting for the cystic fibrosis test to come back , it could come back anyday , or it could be the end of feb ,, its all a big waiting game   hoping and praying its all ok , but as soon as i hear they said i will be started ASAP
Ladyhex are you testing tue ? no sneaky ones    
Bbabypowder how are you doing today ?


----------



## Babypowder

everyone.

Well girls how are we? Lx you still not tempted to   lots of     to you-how's Mr Hex? 

Emak glad the spray is going ok, are you drinking your water? you know the way they say that helps with the head-aches, oh and that 4-head, i'd have been lost without that. Roll on Tues  I feel exactly the same as you-just can't wait to get it all over and be on the 2ww as sweetchilli said its strange the things we look forward too  

Sweetchilli hows you today? hope your behaving yourself-its Sunday after all 

Not long in from work-DP has the dinner in the oven-2 can dine M&S   then its bath jammies and 24-double episode love it.

Sparty glad you had a giggle lastnight-think its good to have a light-hearded thread as sweetchilli said.

Norma hope you cheered your DH up..........


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder i am always behaving myself


----------



## norma30

well girls,   worked he fell asleep with a big smile on his face     but i paid the price for being glued to laptop all day got up this morning with a migraine, so i got brekkie in bed and dh took dd swimming  so had peace and quiet all afternoon  then he came home and made roast chicken dinner and done dishes and everything i am sooo spoiled only thing i had to do today was iron dd school uniform cause he cant do pleated skirts    

back to work tomorrow the weekend flys past too quick  i have to work full time this week as we have some staff away on holiday    

norma


----------



## confusedcarly

Girls - you are all in good spirits! Keep it up!! 

I watched 'what happens in vegas' last nite - with cameron diaz and ASHTON KUTCHER   - would recommend it for a good laugh and Ashton provides the eye candy.....yum yum


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon girls


didnt get on last night forgot i had to go to a party...niece's 21st party....and i couldnt even have a drink and it was every where !!

DH wold let me test early ..i might let me test later  

hows everybody doing ??
all this talking of  isnt good lol

sweetchilli ...i went and got a BIG pack of  omg they were so GOOOOOOOOOOOD !!!  

norma30..so thats your good deed done for the month lol

confusedcarly ~ its a really good movie !!
babpowder did you enjoy your meal from M&S ? yum yum

emak the craic was great !!
sparty and DC8 how are yo both ?

a big heloo to crazykate, loopyone ,loopybud, andrea, galaxy, glitter, cate, niceday, wee-san, wee-emma and all the luker sorry if i hav emissed anybody out

love LX xx


----------



## EmerG

Hi ladies, does anyone know what Origin's waiting list is like at the moment from the time you pay your £500 deposit?? 

thanks Emer


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex THEY ARE TO DIE FOR   i could eat two big bags of them a day   ummmm thats bad 

Good luck for tomorrow hun , fingers and toes crossed for ya will be one first thing to see if your on      
Hi emer , i am not sure what the waiting list is like but it was 4 to 6 months a while back but i would phone them and find out 
you were on here before YES ??

Babypowder and imk were are yas  

Hi emak , first jab tomorrow whhhoooohooooo , bet your glad hun , not long now  
Shaz hope you keeping ok hun 

Well i had to go to docs today , because i went to get my back fixed the other day and the chirpracter, ( i know i spelt that wrong ) lol and he told me i shoud see my doctor as there was something wrong with my mucsles in my back , so anyway , went in and he said to me you have been in quiet alot latley , i said yea i have been feeling so ill since the miscarriage , i have had 4 boughts of the flu in 5 months , and am tired all the time and have really bad headaches , so i insisted that i get my bloods checked , and one of the tests he is doing is autoimmine test , is that the immune test they talk about on here ?? plus he did about nine other ones , and thyroid as well as he thinks i could have something wrong there as it could explain the cronic hives i have had for the last three years , now i am worried because i have looked it up and they say the is a link between the tyroid and auto immune problems and miscarriage , well i have to wait till mon for results , hopeing all is ok , but he did ask if i was stressing over anything i told him all that waas going on , and he said it could be stress as well , and that he could give me something for that but to wait till the tests come back , but i dont want to start taking pills, well we will just see on mon its prob nothing 

Big hi to all yous ladies


----------



## emak

Awwwwww Sweetchilli ,god love ya couldnt read and run .You really do seem to be very run down recently ,i remember seeing your messages on ** ,havent got a clue about the tests sorry ,but hey aslong as they get to the bottom of it thats whats important    
Right im off to read a bit then get some zzzzzzzzzz,s
E xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli .....easier said than done...but try not to stress to much about it till you get the results !! 
I think it could be the same test    

i so want ot test tonight mrs but DH is having none of it    think i will test later    

no way is it bad to want more sweetchilli crisps lol    they are so goooooood 

LX xx


----------



## IGWIN79

What did mr HEX say to ya when you said you wanted to test early ?
My dh was the same he wouldnt let me , so i waited until half five in the morning  on odt lol  got a BFP and went straight back to sleep again 
Emak thanks hun , hoping there is nothing wrong, prob worring about nothing


----------



## Ladyhex

no no no    just incase its BFN ..i was thinking of doing the same wake up pee and sleep again ...could do all that in about 8 mins


----------



## lmk

hey ladies missed you all loads!!!!!

mrs hex to hell wey dh go on, go on, go on, you will, you willl, you will!!!!!!  all the best for tomorrow honey will check in as i'm off   

sweetchilli, maybe you'll get some answers for why you are feeling so low and down, take it easy girl and keep us posted.  love the thai sweet crisps too mmmmmmmmmmm  my flavour at the mo is smoky bacon yummie!!!!!!!

emak all the best for jabs tomorrow and hope you get a good sleep honey, many side effects this time?  

norma good on you girl givin dh a treat at the weekend lucky boy!!!!!!

bp where are you??

lovin the piccys girls, where do you find them all am [email protected] at findin them!!!!  keep them comin!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

NOW


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex i think it is the best way , i think if i had done it that night i wouldnt have slept a wink , ohhhhh all excited for ya 
Imk its easy once you get the hang of it , just type in what you want , how are ya hun


----------



## lmk

alls good sweetchilli, really want a mint feast and a creme egg mixed together in a bowl     feck it i' goin for it want some??


----------



## IGWIN79

awe your as bad as my DH      all mixed together lol he loves icecream with cheese and onion crisps  
is that your craving for tonight


----------



## Babypowder

Hi all  

Just popped on quickley to see if LX had tested yet    sorry no pressure   

Sweetchilli-I remember you saying you where very unwell-glad you got bloods done, know it scary but in a way if finding something out is going to help    

Im off to docs on Fri to get mine done-I had a bout of things like yourself  a while before I started last tx, mouth ulcers, sore throats, exhausted all the time-I was saying the other day it was my ESR levels where really high-its linked to inflamatories in your body, so off to make sure the level is still down and to ask for a Lupus test.

Hopefully things will be ok for both of us     

Night-night all, really tired tonight


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli so frigin tasty had to have cheese an onion with it too!!!!!!  

night babypowder, hittin the hay myself!!!!

chat tomorrow ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Ladyhex - lots and lots of


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

Was just thinking last night....Holly where are you   have you sneaked of to Glasgow to get them snow babies    

Emak    hope it went well.

Hi Norma, carly, lmk, sweetchilli, DC8 and everyone else I haven't mentioned.


----------



## yellazippy

BP how strange    i was looking at the cycle list this morning and i thought of Holly too

Where are you bird i thought you and your   had a date soon??


----------



## holly01

Ack girlies feel so bad now 4 just lurkin    had nathin much to say of late so aint been postin
and DH has gone to scotland to work(an gather a locka £ for our fet) so tbh i have been trying to keep outta the house as much as possible as it's sooooooo lonely


----------



## IGWIN79

Holly get on here and join in the craic hun we will keep ya company


----------



## Ladyhex

holly get you   on here   
as sweetchilli said the craic is great 

All the men    yummy yummy 

Lx xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey ladyhex are ya still on cloud nine , whhohooo i had a felling yours was positive


----------



## lia.g

Hi girls

Haven't posted in months but have been lurking to see how you're all doing. Just had to pop on and say a huge congratulations to Ladyhex on her  .  So pleased for you  

Thinking about you all as always and wishing you all a very successful and happy and healthy 2010 
 
Lia xo


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe liag so good to hear from ya hun , hope all is well


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone 

How and were is everyone today , do i have to put more men up to get yous all back 



Ladyhex how are ya hun ??

crazycate thinking about you hun  

Hi toeveryone else


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls 

Sweetchilli think I like the one on the left best   
Sparty x


----------



## yellazippy

Can i put dibs on third from the left mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

I haven't been on in ages, but just saw there now about ladyhex and had to come on and
say a big congradulations hun to you so so happy for you...  

Hello to everyone else  , babypowder   thank you hun, hope your keeping well.
Haven't read back really so don't know what stage your all at or anything
but wanted to pop in and wish you girls all the very best... 
oh and I see your all as crazy as ever judging by the last few post....
sweetchilli I'm coming round to yours for tea  

Lots of love girls...
Nothing to report nothing decided yet

Hugs and more hugs and lots of   
to you all 
love Molly777


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to make myself known but don't want to hijack your thread, have only started posting today.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227115.0

Am in Belfast so would be great to get in on the NI Chat's.

Velma


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhooooohooo velma hi welcome , youll enjoy it on here    

That worked      sparty and yella you can have as many as yous want


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Molly good to hear from you hope you`re doing ok   

Velma hellooooooooo again welcome to the mad house   

Sweetchilli i won`t tell a lie...i don`t think i could handle more than one at a time


----------



## IGWIN79

yellazippy      oh i could     

Molly good to hear from ya hun , how you keeping  You can come to mine any time for tea   ; a cup of tea and a hunky man


----------



## yellazippy

I heading home for a pepperoni pizza and a sneaky glass of red wine  

DP is working late so its me pizza and unlimited use of the remote...heaven


----------



## IGWIN79

god your lucky it the simpsons for me all night   DH and the kids love it and watch the same episode over and over again 
dont mind it if its a new one , think i will take doggy for a walk


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Holly glad your ok, as the girls said if your lonely with your DH away-we're all here 

Lia lovely to hear from you-hows things? have you any plans for more tx?

Molly777  good to hear from you too, hope your keeping well, yes some are as mad as ever on here   sweetchilli and her men 

hello newbies  welcome to the nut house.

Treated myself today-hair cut and coloured, new top, new jeans, new socks  new shampoo and new make-up  all got with vouchers that had accumulated over Xmas and then my b'day, so that was nice, im off out for drinks on Sat night-1st i've been out in ages, but trying to take a relaxed approach to tx this time 

Bring on the corona and lime


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how u all doin ladyhex a massive congrats to u huni xx
How are u all doin? not been on much so thought id drop in to say hi


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello ladies

lia.g ~ hello  hows you mrs...glad to see you posted  

lgs30..hello to you too ...hows the wee man doing, i bet he is getting really big 

BP...you go girl ..i love to shop  

molly777..hows you keeping 

yellazippy~ lucky you home alone and   .....can we share the 3rd from the left   

Velma ...ask away mrs ...the girls on here are great, the support you get from them is fab   

big hello to everybody else

Love LX xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

What nice eye candy  for a thurs evening. That will give me summit to dream about and keep my mind off other things, i wouldnt kick any of them boys outta bed..

Nite all

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

hi all!

Did anyone see that programme tonite about the couples who had all boys and wanted a girl?? V. Interesting but also a bit annoying...ESPECIALLY when one women who had 4 kids already (yes 4 boys) likened not having a girl to someone who cant have kids...... 

I had a bit of reflexology last nite - was so relaxing. Anyone tried this? I have heard a few success stories as regards getting preggers!

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx

Ps: Lady hex - big congrats


----------



## lia.g

Sweetchilli, Ladyhex and Babypowder - thanks for the welcome back!  Although I never really left you haha (always lurking to see how you were all doing).

I've actually started another FET. On the dreaded spray and due to start my patches and tablets on 18th.

Not sure if I'll post much but will pop in now and again to see how you're all doing and update you on my progress.

Hope you're all keeping well. Heres to a great 2010 for all the girls on here  

Lia xo


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning girls 

Lia.g -that's great news !!  Fingers and legs crossed for u xx.....I'm really glad u never left us headers lol do come back and visit more plz


----------



## yellazippy

Liag great to hear from wishing you all the best with this  FET


----------



## Babypowder

Lia, so, so pleased you've started again        all goes well-you'l be in the 2010 yummy mummy club   
I understand about not posting-but do pop on and keep us up to date   

Very excited for you


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi liag glad to here you are getting started hun , wish you all the luck in the world hun  
How is everyone, hope yous are all keeping ok 
Ourjay    congrats on being PUPO hun 
Well just had a big chinese and am dieing now ate way to much  going to have a wee vodka then 
hi to everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

Ourjay ~     for your wee fighter !! 

Sweetchilli~ i would love a chinese right now


----------



## Ladyhex

girls got my scan date in 15th Feb is this not early ?


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - we were 7 weeks pregnant when we had our first scan.  At the end of your 2 ww you are in fact 4 weeks pregnant, as our conception was in the lab.  Exciting times!


----------



## Ladyhex

i will only be about 6 weeks    i will ring them on monday to check


----------



## andreaj81

ladyhex sorry its a bit late but huge congratulations!!!! im so over the moon for you!!!! wow, its lovely to hear good news   enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!!! hope all goes well xx

hope all my other girlies are keeping well, im always thinking of you xx
andrea xx


----------



## Ladyhex

hello andreaj

hows you keeping and your wee baba !!

thanks hun


----------



## Velma

A big congrats to all those who have had great news - Am delighted for yis and it gives all the rest of us positivity! Hope all goes well!!

Thanks for the nice inclusive messages.

I am due to be called before April NSH in RVH - anyone else at this stage here?

Finding it hard to keep track of where everyone is etc, i know there is a cycle category that does each set of two months but i dont really know which would be relevant to me - no idea where i stand yet since i havent even got my letter!! I just wanna know now LOL am so impatient - dread to think what i will be like when i am at same stage of some of you on the 2WW.

Anyone used Accupuncture and think it helped them get a positive??

Hope everyone is having a good day - sending you good vibes! 


Velma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Well doctor phoned today and told me that my iron is way to low and he is putting me on iron tablets and wants to run more blood tests , he said that it sounds like i am just run down and thats why i am getting so sick all the time 
But i have been on vit or the last three years how the hell am i anemic      
I am glad its not all in my head was starting to feel like a hypocondriact, i know my spelling is crap    
How all yous lovley ladies today 

Emak how did you get on hun ?


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli, glad you got some answers and hopefully the blood tests will rule anything out.

I got my results back today aswell-all looking good barr the same bl00dy one ESR which indicates that I have an infection/inflammation somewhere in my bod   have to get tests repeated in 2weeks so started an anti-b-it never seems to go down   which is why I had said about getting antibodies etc done-they where ok thankfully.

Hi to everyone else just popping on-on my tea-break then back to work


----------



## MrsGiGi

Hello everyone, 

Just a few questions to ask, I am hoping to receive my letter of offer from RVH in March 2010.
Regarding taking time off work for tx. It is impossible for me to take any days off one of my jobs. I would be grateful if anyone could advise me how many days i might have to take off. 

Many thanks
GiGi


----------



## emak

Mrs Gigi ,regarding time off for tx ,you will have 2 scans ,(girls correct me if im wrong as it seems like an age since i had tx at rfc) they will be quite early in the morning usually before 9 am  ,you will also have pre planning app with the nurses this maybe in the afternoon and they will give you your meds and show you how to use them.You will def need the day of e/c off and i would really recommend at least the next day as you may be slightly sore then hopefully you will have e/t a few days later.I have always taken the 2ww off as sick leave but some girls do work through it ,but i find my job too stressful i just couldnt handle it ...hope this helps.
Sweetchilli hope that doc of yours get you sorted out SOON ,oh and you too BP what a bunch of crocks we are  
Velma i have used acucputure on my 2 prev tx i didnt get a bfp but i do think it helped relax me.
Think i will go to bed its been a very "trying" day
Emma xx


----------



## lmk

emak


----------



## lgs30

loopybud txt me this morn she had a baby girl zara at 9.37pm last nite weighed in at 9lb 12oz both are doin well xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe LOOPYBUD zara is a lovley name 
 SO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN 
Well my predictions were wrong


----------



## emak

Loopybud and DH congrats i also LOVE the name .xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Did anyone see jeremy kyle today , there were young girls fighting over a man and they had kids getting DNA tests and he shouted to them there is thousands of couples out there cant afford ivf and would give anything for a child and yous are putting your kids through this yous dont deserve them LOL, then he said that the man should have his dingles chopped     
couldnt have said it better


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how are you all keepin wat a day its cold though wat are uns all doing with yourselfs


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<this a up2date photo of the wee man


----------



## Ladyhex

Loopyone and Loopybud (plus DH's ) Congrats


----------



## crazykate

Hello ladies,

I've been a bit of a stranger but well I thought I'd better drop in on you all.

I've text Ladyhex my congratulations already.

Loopyone and Loopybud & DH's of course - many many congratulations.

I'm thrilled to bits for all of you.

Emak how's the stimming going hun 

We had a "review" at RFC yesterday and are back on the waiting list for FET.  We have 8 snowbabies in storage but if we are not ready to go when the time comes then we don't have to do it.........at this stage the waiting appears to be 3-4 months.  

Love and success to everyone   

Kate


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi all - hope everyone is well!

We had our first ever appointment at RVH with Dr.McManus. She did a scan and told me i have endometriosis - i was that surprised to hear that i didnt ask her how extensive...also she said i had a cyst on one ovary and 2 on the other!! Have had no symtoms of any of these things! lol No way! She wants me to come back to get another scan to see if they are still there at same time as FSH blood test.

Anyway DH has to get another SA done but this is not until May... months away!! Why does it take so long? And do we have to wait as long as this until we next see her etc etc? to sign our forms?

Sorry for all the questions and wishing everyone all the best xx


----------



## Velma

Hi confusedcarly,

It must all be a bit of a whirlwind for you!

In terms of the SA, I think they recommend getting tested again in 3 months because there is a renewed stock which could give a different result. 

It is good that you don't have symptoms, but definately worthwhile finding out the extent of the diagnosis. I'm not sure about when you will sign your forms, i had all of my information to hand by then, so i would say she would probably want to know what the results hold before you sign your forms as this could dictate whether you need ICSI.

Hope this helps, best of luck!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Aww lgs the wee man is getting big-gorgeous 



Velma said:


> In terms of the SA, I think they recommend getting tested again in 3 months because there is a renewed stock which could give a different result.


That sounds right Velma.
Carly unfortunately it may be a while before you get to sign any forms-depending on what the results of your next scan is(not saying definitely!!!!) I'm sure some girls on the board with endo would be able to advise you better-I had cysts on my ovaries as-well but they where small-my right ovary was twice the size of the left-but I never had any treatment for them so everybody's different.
I did have to have a lap and my tubes removed-I waited six months for the op-which is standard wait time for NHS and then my recovery time only then did I get to sign any forms as Velma said they like to have ALL the info before you sign-back then the waiting times where different and 18mnths later I got my turn-but I hear the waiting time is around 1 year now for NHS-so if you signed say this summer it would be approx next yr before you where called-if your talking about using your free NHS go? if your paying private the wait is much shorter around 6mnths usually after signing the forms.



confusedcarly said:


> Anyway DH has to get another SA done but this is not until May... months away!! Why does it take so long? And do we have to wait as long as this until we next see her etc etc? to sign our forms?


I think you next app is quite quick well for the RFC anyway  -they are extremely busy like seriously busy with hundreds and hundreds of couples waiting to be seen-I waited 52weeks exactly for my initial app(same one you've just had)so almost a yr waiting from my GP referral 

Sorry to be the bearer of not so good news-I had seen your post lastnight and thought will I say anything!? but think its only fair that you know you may be waiting a while  don't worry about not questioning Dr McManus-I think we all did that on our 1st visit-you sit in that waiting room not knowing whats coming. But you will see her again and sure you can ask then.
A lot of girls when they get all the inital tests etc done and sign their forms for the Royal actually end up going private as the waiting can be long-but I see your a youngun   so you've plenty of yrs yet for babies.

Hope this helps.


----------



## confusedcarly

Thank you very much Velma and Babypowder...its good to have a realistic idea of waiting times etc! It is all a bit overwhelming on the 1st visit and they are so busy!

I was looking around the waiting room thinking: are any of these girlies on fertility friends?? lol It was kinda sad to see so many couples who are going through fertility issues but also makes you feel that your not the only couple on the planet going through this type of thing either.

I hope to chat to you all soon ...have a great weekend


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi confused carly

We had our inital assessment done in october and forms where signed a month ago. My poor Dh had to have another sa done which he wasnt impressed at having to do again but he was told if i had to get poked and prodded he had to do his bit.

It prob does seem that you are waiting a long time i did think that as well my dh was up for his sa 6 weeks after we had our inital assess ment with Dr McManus and the results where posted out and our review was  weeks after that. I was also surprised how quickly we where reviewed again. We have been told that if we dont fall pregnant ourselves we should hear something around dec/jan time in the meantime just enjoy trying.

Jillyhen x


----------



## IGWIN79

hi everyone hope yous are all keeping ok

just popped on to tell yous my blood tests are back , and Dr Willimson is going over them and will get in contact with in the next week , i was all excited when they contacted me , but now i am going up the walls with worry , incase theres something wrong , because if there is , that it for us , its being a long 3 months 
Emak , thats fantatic news hun     for you , i think you will get there  

Carly the wait for the rfh is really long isnt it , thats why i am funding my own , just cant wait


----------



## confusedcarly

Thanx Jillyhen - at least i have some idea of waiting times. I think we might plan a hol to Australia before the fun begins...Just gonna relax and enjoy life...have a few glasses of wine and not worry about a thing!


----------



## confusedcarly

Ps: Do any of you girls have advice on whether or not you tell people you are 'having trouble' in this area? Its just i have noticed well meaning people dropping hints at us now we are married 4 and half years!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Carly

I have said to some close friends what is goin on and if anyone else asks i just say things havent gone to plan. We are just married 2 years past in oct and our excuse last year was that my sis was getting married and i didnt want a bump under my bridesmaid dress. I also had to say to the work ones as i needed time off for appts etc.

If you dont want to say to anyone its entirely up to you, at the end of the day its no-ones business but yours.

As others have told me dont get yourself stressed book and holiday, enjoy nites out and a wee glass of wine as when a wee bundle of joy arrives it will all change.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Carly its your choice in the end i just didnt tell anyone apart from my dad and sis inlaw , they are the only ones i could trust the rest of the family would have told the hole town by now lol , i told faimly when we were in the 2wws and it was a big mistake , i had to deal with my problems plus keep them up to date as well 
Its just weather you feel comfortable telling them or not


----------



## confusedcarly

Yeh sometimes its hard to know what the best thing to do is - even family members cant be trusted smtimes! 

Also AF is messing me around this month too - im only on day 23 and im getting the beginnings of her presence (brown spotting - sorry TMI!)! Im usually 30/31 days on the button. Typical that this would happen the month i have to get my FSH blood test done. What is going on with me!!!


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone  

a few people have directed me to this thread, it seems like a great place to be!  im pretty new to all this but have got my 1st appt with Prof McClure on monday 22 feb.  we are goin private so phoned up and got it today.  have been ttc for 3 years. DH has a low sperm count so will likely have to go down the ICSI route.  we nearly did IVF with Origin just over a year ago but it didnt feel like the right time plus i wanted to give us a last chance on our own.  but now im excited to get started on the next part of our journey, hard as that may be.  

confusedcarly, i told a few people that we were ttc in the beginning and after time went on really quite regretted it, i felt it kinda added an extra pressure onto an ever-growing volcano of pressure month after month when nothing happened for us.  i will be telling as few people as possible about us doing IVF, prob just family and close friends.  and i guess work if i have to get time off for appts etc.  i think its different for everyone tho so just do whatever u feel comfy with. 
sorry AF seems to be messin with u, have u ever had spotting before?  would that mess up ur FSH test?  do u mean the timing of it?sorry im still learning!  oh also, what sort of scan did they give u to diagnose endometriosis?  i have painful ovulations and periods and have often wondered if i have it but i always thought only a lap could detect it, but if u can detect it with a scan thats obviously better!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey
A lot of our friends have been so good with regards to us and our probs even tho they have both had babies recently. My mum has been the worst as she has told my aunt and a friend but she doesnt know that i know that, so she is only told the necessary details.

Im just dying to get treatment started hopefully wont have to wait longer than what we have been told already. I recently went to a lady who read my tea leaves and according her her i will get pregnant but not for a time yet and we will have a little boy. So fingers crossed.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Sparkleheart - we had our 1st appointment last Fri with Dr. Mcmanus. She did an internal scan and immediatley told me i had endometriosis and a few cysts......I also thought you had to have a Lap. to diagnose endo. but im not sure.I sometimes get a bit of spotting but it comes and goes..but this month seems to be lasting longer and a lot more. Ive just started getting reflexology done so was maybe thinking that could be something to do with it?? I dunno - its all very confusing. I hope your appointment goes well - let me know how u get on. I told my sis-in law a year and a half ago we were TTC and she ended up preggers 2 months later. Awkward and put us under more pressure -big mistake! Im v. secretive about it all now - i even told her we had 'changed our mind and were going to leave it another year or two' lol

Jillyhen - all the best of luck with your treatment - im sure the waiting is killing you. When do u start?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey confused carly

Whenever we first started seeing the doc it just seemed everyone else around us was expecting, which was the hardest things. The letter we received yesterday said that we should get our letter offering treatment 10-11 months of signing the consent form for IVF which we signed on the 13th. Which i think is very quick as we had our first consultation with Dr McManus 7th Oct.

Jilyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen that is quite quick - in fact Dr. McManus told us 10-12mths. Which really isn't that bad when u think about it. Its all about trying to keep a positive attitude...altho v. hard smtimes when everyone around you seems to be expecting! Especially since a lot of our friends got married around same time as us and are either expecting or have had babies.....

carly xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

ugh isnt that positive attitude so hard to maintain sometimes tho?!! i just found out yesterday that yet _another_ friend of mine is pregnant. it made me feel like i am literally just being left behind whilst everyone else moves on to the next phase of their lives. most of the time i can handle it ok but whenever i find out someone else is pregnant i feel like i could just spontaneously combust with the unfairness of it all! and then i feel bad cos i should be happy for them. 'our time will come' is a much overused mantra in our house!


----------



## Sparty

Sparkleheart, I so agree. My positive upbeat attitude was very hard to maintain last night. Met up with two other couples last night, good friends of ours.. but the two women spent the whole night talking about their babies. I know they must be excited about their children but honest have they no other topics of conversation. Oh and of course we talked about who else is pregnant. Makes me wanna scream.


----------



## Velma

Hi sparkleheart, 

I agree, I always seem to have friends tell me they are pregnant or go outta there way to text me to let me know when i am especially down - it's really hard to deal with. What i find worst though is those that still complain even of certain trivial issues i.e. putting on weight when they are pregnant and know your situation! It's does make you wonder if some of these people even wonder consider other's feelings. Or maybe its just bad timing.

Velma x


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how u all doin any 1 heard from ladyhex lately got my wee man christened yesterday

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<picture of us xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Lgs she i having scan at 12 today but havent heard anything yet , have been popping in allday to see 
awe your wee man is so so cute


----------



## lgs30

thanks hun he was good yesterday iv his photos on ******** lol still alot more to put on all hes done the day is sleep lol hows u keepin ?
who do u think he looks like lol


----------



## confusedcarly

Velma, sparkleheart and Jillyhen it is soo hard to keep a Positve Attitude but i suppose we gotta try! I had a good wee cry about it all last nite - must be feeling hormonal as well. Im usually okay but sometimes the old emotions get the better of ya and you have to let it all out.....
DH and i were talking last nite and i said to him that he looked terrified when we were sitting in the RVH waiting room....he said he just couldnt believe it had come to this. And here was me thinking he didnt seem terribly bothered lol.....just shows ya that men def do have different ways of dealing with things!

Hope you all had an okay Monday and maybe chat to you soon xxx


----------



## Velma

Hi confusedcarly,

Thanks i know your right its important to keep hoping. I think it just happens us all, hormones and feeling low when it is isn't working the way we had planned can sometimes feel too much to bear. It definately isn't just us ladies tho, i know my dh also finds it hard too. I guess none of us planned these things!!

Hopefully there will be good news for us all this year, after all it's only the start of the year 

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Confused carly

It is so hard sometimes we are both dying to be parents and my mate had her baby 2 weeks ago n she wasnt fussed on having kids and fell pregnant 4 months after wedding. We had put if off till i had my knee operation so that was done last week so we have no excuses now. Our only hope is if we dont fall pregnant ourselves we hopefully start the ivf end of this year. I did break down in tears one nite we where out and my friend was sitting with her wee bump, i had said to another friend was i being selfish which she said i wasnt and we will have our wee bundle some day.
Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen - you are not being selfish. I too have been upset when friend/family fall preggers and altho happy for them it does make  you feel like poo. Its only natural to feel upset but then you feel guilty for being selfish. I personally think fertiltiy problems etc are prob one of the most emotional/hurtful things you could go through....

Like you, I really want my wee bundle....feel like something is missing at the mo!

I think Velma is right - 2010 will be our year girlies!!


----------



## Polly19

Hello - I have 'lurked' here for a few months before plucking up the courage to join! Hope you don't mind me jumping in here.

What has really struck me since we have been facing infertility is how many others share the experience, yet no-one really talks about it in real life. It is a really private thing in many ways, but when you feel the support from discussing shared experience, it can make a real difference to the weight of the burden sometimes.

I can relate to what has been said over the past few posts. We have several close friends who had no children, like us, and now within 2 years they all have families. It is so precious for them, but does leave you with questions at times that can be hard to understand!


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello polly and welcome to the mad house    

You will get great support fromt he girls


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Polly

Welcome to the NI site, dont be afraid to ask anything and post how you feel cos thats what i do.. I didnt realise how many do face problems until i came on to this site. The girls here are great 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Polly19

I can see that - you're a great support to each other.

What really brought it home to me and DH were the number of other couples in the waiting room at RFC filling in and signing their first forms at our first appointment. It showed the size of the problem, but it was good to feel you were not alone.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi Polly - welcome! Im a newcomer as well and probably been torturing everyone with questions  

It is amazing how many couples face fertility problems...probably more than we all think and yet nobody talks about it. It makes you feel quite isolated and alone. Anyway when did you have your first app. at RVH? We had ours last week and wasnt as bad as i thought it was gonna be xxx


----------



## Polly19

We had our first appointment with Dr Gillian Williamson (she was lovely) on 6th October last year. Just before Christmas we got a letter saying we looked suitable for IVF and this would be discussed at our review appointment.

I emailed the RFC this week and they said there was a long waiting list for review appointments and we should expect to get called between May and August this year. We kind of figured about 6 months (based on what I was finding out here!). I have to say they emailed me back within 24 hours and were very helpful. 

So it really is just about trying to wait patiently!


----------



## lgs30

hi all u newbies 
ladyhex hows u how did the scan go


----------



## IGWIN79

POLLY..
your right about the waiting room , you feel like your the only one going through this until you see the waiting room full of people 
Dr williamson is lovley thats whos looking after me, you could have got a nicer person hope its not to long until you start its a long old wait isnt it

Lgs , seen the photos he looks like you hun , awe he is so so cute bet your the proudest mummy in the world

Well i am a total bit*h at the mo mood swings everywere , think i am going loopy  and im not even on drugs yet   

Ladyhex weres all my sexy men , there hasnt been some on here for a while


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Polly

I couldnt believe it either how many was in the waiting room, we had our first appt in oct, then dh was up in dec for his sa and then our review was on the 13th jan so we where seen quite quickly and that was with Dr McManus.I received a letter last week and we should start treatment oct/nov.
It just shows that we arent alone and there is someone out there we can talk you.

Jillyhen x


----------



## shaz2

hey girls

Just quick note to let use all know that emak got 3 wee eggies this morning at ec so keep the   ers going for her that they are getting jiggy as we speak. xx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning  

How are all our newbies doing i see theres plenty of   which can only be a good thing   

Sweetchilli i`ve been a lookin for some hotties but LX has them hidden away somewhere the greedy mare   

Come on LX share them around pleeeeeeeease    

LGS you and DH look so proud in your photo i bet you could just eat him   

Polly my first time in the waiting room i was taken aback by how many people there were    all looking at their shoes

of course in case they had to make eye contact


----------



## bunty16

shoes are interesting things to look at yellazippy 
its always busy there and people do sit all quiet and not much in way of chat..doesnt suit me at all, as im hard to shut up..


----------



## yellazippy

You a chatterbox    no way


----------



## lgs30

thanks yellazippy yeah proud as punch lol he was so cute that day an so so good only cried when the water went over his head that was it all day he slept most of his big day lol


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> Polly my first time in the waiting room i was taken aback by how many people there were   all looking at their shoes


    

So true and all the men folk look petrified!


----------



## yellazippy

When i`m nervous i talk complete rubbish at the top of my voice   

Every time i`m in the waiting room DP has to tell me to shut up coz i`m babbling and everyone is laughing at me


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Girls

Yella im not keeping all the men ...i like to try before i buy   heres some im returning  




That waiting room is hectic...i start to giggle and DH sleeps  

Hello to all the other ladies


----------



## IGWIN79

HOT HOT HOT ,,,Ladyhex were did you get all them lovley men from ,you have to tell us NOW     
my god im drulling


----------



## Ladyhex

glitter had


----------



## IGWIN79

phoned origin there now and told them i need to know the results as i am going round the bend not knowing , she said its going to meeting this afternoon , and she said she will phone me as soon as ,     

AWE baby girls awe congrats hun


----------



## Ladyhex

go sweetchilli ...about time they got back to you !!       for this afternoon


----------



## lgs30

hello ladyhex hows you?


----------



## IGWIN79

Origin phone and the all the tests came back 
 was really worried about the chromosone one but they are all good so shes phoning me next week to get me sorted with dates


----------



## Ladyhex

Told ya you would be ok hun !! ...woohoo sweetchilli could be starting next week !!

Lgs im grand thanks hun justv waiting on another scan next wed !! fingers crossed


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks ladyhex , i know i worry about everything lol 
dont think they will start me till next af , im on day 4 now but i think by the time they get it all sorted it will be march fingers crossed

Any change on yourside ??


----------



## Ladyhex

its all we do i think   worry worry   
still bleeding ...think i will miss it if it ever stops   going to test later ..have to let RFC know the result


----------



## yellazippy

Sweetchilli great news on your bloods mrs   

LX     for yor test late


----------



## Ladyhex

the test is still saying "pregnant"..but the weeks have gone down to 2-3 weeks will know more on wed 
i even went and got 2 bottles of west coast cooler rose when buying the test    in case it said non-pregnant


----------



## yellazippy

Gad LX your a trooper will be sending every    vibe in my body your way HHHHMMMMMMM concentrate HHHHMMMMMMMM

O ****   i think i confused send with push...   the cat just bolted off the sofa


----------



## yellazippy

POOP    WHO SAYS POOP NOWADAYS WHAT HAPPENED TO FREE SPEECH

SH**********T


----------



## Ladyhex

yella ..i hope your having more     funny tonight


----------



## Babypowder

SWEETCHILLI, oh we may be  together


----------



## Babypowder

This calls for a celebration!


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex hope all works out for u i do hun it cant be easy xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder Flip it would be good if we were i have to wait for phone call on mon and see were we go from there , your thinking what im thinking LOL

Yellazippy calm down women         i know i wrote a post the other day and most of it contained the word poop wondered what the FUC* was going on , i never relised it did that 

Ladyhex if you dont want them bottles throw them round to me i will drink them for you    going for a wee vodka now , have to make the most of the time we have left together 
 Love my vodka  

The tomorrow night itwill be  party time


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> to make the most of the time we have left together


----------



## Babypowder

Are you's watching channel 4      the wedding dress  and did he just say 'bare knuckle fighting?'


----------



## IGWIN79

Watching it now lol they really go all out big time     ,the wee ones dresses are really big to , if my mum had put me in that i would have kicked her ****


----------



## Ladyhex

It is so wrong on every level !!


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - all the best with your scan.  Fingers crossed all is well.  Thinking of you  

Lgs30 - congrats on getting danny christened

Emak - I had 3 eggs too so positive thinking makes positive results!

All the best to everyone else cycling.


----------



## Mamabud

Girls - I tried to change my profile picture to Zara, but it says it's too big.  I tried zipping the pic but still no joy.  Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## lgs30

here you go loopybud 
http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ladyhex

hello lgs the picture is lovely of the three of you hun ..big congrats 

sweetchilli ..im so fecking jealous of you hun    drink drink drink    yella same goes for you   

loopybud hope you get sorted hun and congrats again


----------



## lgs30

hows you hun feelin any better has the bleedin stopped


----------



## Ladyhex

hello lgs ...still bleeding hun


----------



## Mamabud

Yeah - I finally managed to get my picture sorted.  Had to shrink it to an avatar, instead of a picture.  Thanks lgs30.  So here's a picture of my little miracle.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi
Congratulations to you both she is gorgeous
Jillyhen


----------



## shazd

Hi all

Please come along to the Stork Group meet up in Belfast on Thursday 25 February at 8.00pm.  We are having a special night for new members.  A Registrar from Gynae, Craigavon Hospital will be coming along to answer any related questions.  The venue is 6 Mount Charles, Off University Road, Botanic Avenue, Belfast.  Tea/coffee and biscuits available.  Both individuals and couples are welcome. If you need a map just send me an email or phone me. Hope to see you there.  Sharon Davidson (email [email protected] or phone 02890-825677)


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex so so sorry to hear that wat did rfc say


----------



## Ladyhex

Lgs30..was looking at yout tickers and your wee man will be walking at the wedding how scary is that


----------



## lgs30

i no how mad is that lol was up at matalan an mothercare the day got him everything an me nothin


----------



## Ladyhex

He will always get first and you second


----------



## lgs30

hows you the day are you still bleedin we up fpr 1 of thoses slings to carry him around the house how spoilt or wat an came home without 1 an everything else got lol lol


----------



## Ladyhex

it not as heavy now so hopefully it going to stop very soon it better


----------



## lgs30

have you done anymore tests


----------



## Ladyhex

did a test on firday afternoon and it came up positive     so fingers crossed 

they arent cheap


----------



## lgs30

how many eggs did you get back in doll there far from cheap i remember so well


----------



## Ladyhex

i had 2 put back ..so was thinking it was the other one coming away !!


----------



## lgs30

thats wat it is dol was thinkin that when your stil gettin a pos


----------



## Ladyhex

Cheers mrs    xx


----------



## lmk

ladyhex sorry you have been havin a time of it mrs hope all is well and you are takin things easy  

lgs love the piccy of you and your family so sweet  

how is everyone??


----------



## Jillyhen

Ladyhex hope the bleeding stops soon.

LMK Happy belated birthday hun, are you keeping ok?


----------



## confusedcarly

Evening girls -  hows things? 

In a bit of dilemma. Have to get FSH blood test done. Of course AF arrived early hrs of sat morning - how inconvenient! Which meant i would have to get blood taken either today(sunday) or tomorrow. Neway i tried to phone RVH and couldnt get thru even tho they are supposed to be open 9-12 on sunday. Neway I just lost patience and thot i would just get my GP to do bloods. Which means i have to phone first thing tomorrow. The thing is do you think my GP wilL be obliging? Cos if i dnt get it done tomorrow then will have to wait another month and that means we will be a month behind.
Also - where do i go from here once i get blood taken? Do i phone RVH for another app or will my next app be along with DH when he has to get SA done in May?? Arrrgh im kinda worried bout it all!

Ladyhex - hope the bleeding stops!
Wee Emma - hope your ET went well!
Hello to everyone else! 

Ps: DH finally let me get a puppy - a wee yorkie called Cookie. 10 weeks old and absolutley adorable


----------



## emak

Hi Carly sorry to hear you were having issues with RFC answering their phones   its just not an acceptable service at all .In regards to getting bloods done at the gp ,i have never had any trouble at all getting them done and honestly over all the years i have been ttc i have had LOADS done ,even some blood tests done for my london clinic which i have never heard of .Just give your gp a ring first thing and hopefully the nurse will be able to fit you in  sorry cant help you about what happens next at rfc its been so long since i was a patient there 

LMK HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday (hope R spoilt you)


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex hows u


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly,
At out first appt with Dr McManus, she said that she wanted my dh to get his sa done and for me to get the bloods done before we had our next appt. Dh was given his appt there n then n se gave me a slip of paper telling what bloods where required. I had the option of traipsing to Belfast or getting them done with the nurse. We had received Dh results along with our review appt. My bloods where only one 1 month before we went up again. We had 3 months inbetween appts and when we got our rv appt in i panicked as i hadnt got bloods done before as my af arrived on a day i cudnt get them done luckily enough my af arrived the next day.

They will send for you after hubby has his sa done so that they can discuss the options with you. Thats when we signed our forms for ivf. 
Hope this helps.
Jillyhen x


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk ..happy belated birthday mrs xx hope you had a good one !!  

lgs not to bad mrs ...what about you !!

I off to see fame monster pppppppppoker face xxx  
LX will be singing in her best voice 
_Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh!
Caught in a bad romance
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh!
Caught in a bad romance

Rah-rah-ah-ah-ah-ah!
Roma-roma-mamaa!
Ga-ga-ooh-la-la!
Want your bad romance

Rah-rah-ah-ah-ah-ah!
Roma-roma-mamaa!
Ga-ga-ooh-la-la!
Want your bad romance

I want your ugly
I want your disease
I want your everything
As long as it's free
I want your love
(Love-love-love I want your love)
_


----------



## confusedcarly

jillhen - thx so much - that gives me a much better idea as to the way they work things...i was kinda worried not knowing etc. The nurse did my bloods no probs at all and was very nice. Thx girls for all your help...has really put my mind at ease  

neway hope everyone good! got my hands full with this puppy...was up at 5 and then 6.30 this morning..im knackered....im getting a practice run first ha ha!


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone, Please Help

I've been a member for a while but I dont post very often, I just had a review appt with Dr Williamson in RFC (yest) and signed consent forms for ICSI, I have PCOS and a 4cm fibroid which is causing problems. She has prescribed me Metformin can anyone tell me how this will help me.  I've had a failed IVF and failed ET but in between a positive ICSI and I have a wonderful 4 1/2 year old from it which I am really thankfully for.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ineen

Forgot to say she told me waiting list time was only about 3 to four month's for private does this seem right.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ineen

We where told 6 months when we where up in January do thats about right, we are gonna try the nhs first n go from there.

Carly
Our rascal now has us up at 7.30 every morning as that i the time i wouldve got up when goin to work, if we arent up he comes up the stairs n makes a racket so we have to get up. Spoilt..

Jilyhen


----------



## wee emma

good luck for your scan tomorrow ladyhex


----------



## Hopeful NI

Girls I was behind a bus today with an advert for Origin - stating Origin success rates have gone up and the prices down !!
It then stated 15% discount for 3 months.

Does anyone know if this is correct ?


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how r we all


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex all the best for today xxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex good luck for today hun      
Loved you singing


----------



## lgs30

good morning girls god its so white lol wish that snow would stay away i hate it any 1 no wat time LH is up at i just keep thinkin about her Danny got his second round of jabs the day so am goin to have a crabbit wee man the nite xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello ladies thanks for thinking about me 

We got a heartbeat, but the wee bean is only half the size it should be
so back up in 2wks for another scan.  So fingers crossed plus haveto stay on med till scan

just a quick one as I'm just leaving hosp now

LX


----------



## mariabelfast

ladyhex was checking cycling board this norning to see if there was any news from you & I spotted your name here. HELLO to everyone else!
So glad to hear you got a heartbeat. It must've been great to hear. Try not to worry too much about the next scan. I've got a feeling you have a wee fighter there.
Lgs 30 your wee man is gorg


----------



## Babypowder

Aww LX     a wee heartbeat   try not too worry to much about the size-as long as there a heartbeat


----------



## wee emma

aww glad to see there's still a wee hb ladyhex        

(can't understand why i keep getting a huge white space under my posts?)


----------



## emak

Ladyhex im delighted for you chick ,god your wee head must be done in       how was the concert??


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello again

BIG THANK YOU TO ALL  

emak the concert was just fab ...she was brill. she was on stage for about 2 hours or more and her last song was BAD ROMANCE !!! i would go back and see her.

wee-emma stop hitting the return button


----------



## wee emma

did she have a support or on her tod? were her outfits mental? (understatement  )

i've tried that and i've tried delete but it disnae work. dunno what i'm doing. bet i'll hit post and it'll be there again...

see, told you it would


----------



## Ladyhex

she wasnt wearing to much ...   im going to put some photos on my ******** later so have a wee look(sherene dineley) they arent great cause we were near enough backstage.  

alphabeat and they were great too...  
i believe there was alot of complaints about lady gaga cause of her language and kids shouldnt have been aloud in my DD just loved her


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex wonderful news told u am so over the moon a wee heart beat its goin to be a wee fighter ur goin to have u hands full there lol lol

thanks maria spoilt sh$t lol so he is


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen - what type of wee dog do you have? Im trying not to spoil this pup but its soo hard. Was up at 6.45 this morn with her. Ah well it will get us prepared for when the real babies arrive  

Lady hex- glad you got a heartbeat!   

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## yellazippy

_*LX GREAT NEWS ON YOUR WEE HEART BEAT *_


----------



## Polly19

ineen - all I know about Metformin is that it is usually prescribed as a medication to reduce blood sugar levels in diabetic patients. It is also used to treat polycystic ovaries, there seems to be something about it that stimulates the correct female hormones to regulate cycles and promote regular ovulation - not sure if this is anything more that you already know!
Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## shaz2

hey girls quick post just wanted to say brill news for u lx been thinking away about u. xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi shaz are you still online? did you have accu?

Sorry just trying to get the yeah or neagh from anyone whos had it-one min im definatley booking the next i've changed my mind  
Not ong now for you   aww what a day that will be


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls its sunbeam!!!!!!!!!!

Back for another round of ICSI...........have to apologise from not been on from my last BFN in Nov but was so gutted just needed to forget about treatment but never you guys!!!!!!!!

I see lots of new names I don't recognise cos its been so long........Hi!!!!!!!!

lgs just love your wee man..........hes gorgeous!

Big congrats Ladyhex!!!!!!!!!!

Hows u Sweetchilli?  When you starting?

Well news on me is got AF on 11th Feb so hope to get schedule in am..........cant wait to get started again but at the same time I was so shattered with the other BFNs that I think I have lost hope..........but I have to pick myself up and get on!!!!!!

Chat soon Sunbeam


----------



## Mamabud

Sunbeam welcome back.  Good luck with ur tx.

Ladyhex - congrats on your hb.  I'll look you up on ********.

Can I ask you all to say a prayer for Imk.  Her waters broke yesterday, and she is currently in the neo-natal in Antrim.  She's had her 2 steroid injections, and is waiting on the consultant to see what the next step is.  In some cases they can put a drip in and infuse fluid, in others it means delivery.  She was 28 weeks on Monday.  Junior is a wee fighter, so positive vibes and loads of prayers for the whole family.  I asked her if I should post for her, and she says the more prayers the better!  I'll keep you all updated as soon as I know anything else.


----------



## IGWIN79

Loads of prayers from me imk ,                                         loopybud let her know we are all asking about her


----------



## emak

Loopybud thanks for posting whats happening with L ,i texted her today ,god love them what a worry .They will be in my     for sure.
Hows wee Zara doing ,spitting image of her mummy


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - Zara is the v best.  It's difficult sometimes knowing what's up with her when she's grizzly, but she's generally v good.  How are you?  Taking it easy I hope?


----------



## molly777

imk hun thinking of you loads will be praying for you    

Ladyhex thinking of you too lots of good wishes for your next scan  

Hello to everyone else 
take it easy

Love and hugs 
Molly777


----------



## shaz2

Lmk and family                                              


BP sorry hun had to leave last message an run, yes i had a bit of acu last time but not on first tx. xx


----------



## Babypowder

lmk ........

  for your little one.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Shaz


----------



## EmerG

Hopeful NI, I got a letter of offer of treatment from Origin last Friday to start March/April and it enclosed a pricelist which showed 15% discount for the main tx - it was a nice surprise! I think it said that the ICSI price had dropped from £3950 or whatever it was to £3350. It did say on the price list that it was a 15% reduction for a limited period of time, but didn't say how long.


----------



## emak

SHAZ


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Ladyhex congrats on the wee hb.

Carly
We have a golden lab who is our sub for a baby, keeps me busy.

I had been txting lmk yesterday, the wee one is a true fighter.  

Jilyhen


----------



## Babypowder

HAPPY B'DAY SHAZ, AWW THIS TIME NEXT YR IT'LL BE HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUMMY


----------



## shaz2

Thanks emak and bp


----------



## NCKB

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHAZ xxxx 

Hope u an baba are well... Whens your section scheduled for hun??

Hope LMK is doin ok xxx if someone could send on my love to her thanks a mil xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

The last text I got from Imk said she was taking tightenings.  I haven't heard anything since.  I'll update as I find out.


----------



## MISSY97

Imk thinking of you hope all is well....

Hi to everyone else??

Missyxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

quick tmi question ladies.. 

have any of you had any brown discharge mid cycle before ( not implantation - too early for that as is only cd 12-16ish) what can cause this and can it affect my chances of IVF BFP?

it happend to me this month and last month but never before. had hoped last month was a once off...but it happened again.


my doc said it wasnt anything to be concerned about.. but i am concerned as im at the mouth of IVF DR and its NOT normal for me... he said it can happen with ov... but surely if i was prone to ov brown discharge or spotting i would have had this before and not out of the blue?

worried sick


----------



## confusedcarly

BJP - I normally get brown/pink stuff mid-cycle. Altho this is normal for me the past few years. I have read it can be due to ovulation or hormonal fluctuations/imbalances. I have normal smears etc. Altho the Consultant at Royal thought i had a bit of endo but not sure its related to the spotting.


Mention it to your doctor again if it is really worrying you - sometimes you have to harp on at them to take notice


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

I got a wee txt last nite from lmk she spent wed nite in delivery but the scoot didnt want to come out, i havent heard from her today if i do i will let you know.

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

got all crossed for lmk


----------



## NCKB

FOR U LMK.... REALLY HOPE U AND BABA ARE DOIN OK....

JILLYHEN if you hear anything let us know xxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Imk has had a baby daughter!!!!  Congrats to Lisa and her hubby.  No weight as yet, but she is breathing well, and is a good colour.  She's also got a wee head of hair!  Here's to a healthy baby, and a short stay in neo natal!


----------



## emak

Loopybud thanks for that 
LMK and DH                delighted for you both and i will keep u in my prayers
Emma xx


----------



## NCKB

LOOPYBUD ive been goin outa my mind with worry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for letting us know hun.......

OMG how wonderful.. Please god baby lmk is ok... 
she will be a little fighter no doubt..

Send LMK my *HUGE CONGRATULATIONS * xxxxxxxxxxx im delighted for her


----------



## shaz2

LMK .............      mega congrats on baby girl, heres to a wee short stay in neo-natel then home with mum an dad      ing away for use honey,


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats to lmk & hubby, her little miracle was born at 2.10 this morning and weighed in at 2lb 6oz


----------



## Bunny-kins

IMK & DH










Sending you lots of love to you both and lots of cuddles for your wee lil Girl

Bunny xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe IMK and DH congrats on your Beautiful wee girl 


Shaz hope you had a good birthday hun


----------



## mollycat

hiya Girls, long time no see ....

Loopybud ~ congratulations on the birth of Zara, cant wait to have a wee squeeze, she looks adorable  

imk ~ congratulations to you on the birth of your little princess, been praying for you both,   hope shes not long in scbu  

Lgs ~ wow little danny is coming on, how time flys, i bet your enjoying every moment  

sue30 ~ got my letter threw for next FET, hope you will be joining me this march,   we do it all together  

Ladyhex ~ im really so sorry for your loss honey, its such a struggle, and for it all to end it pulls on everyone heart strings, sending you lots of love and hugs, of and some more west coast coolers   

emac ~ been watching all your posts over the last few months, i am praying this time it works, looks like you have some excellent emmies there, hope they are bedding in nicely   for your    

lia ~ if your out there, im thinking of you x  

qun ~ so so good to hear from you, so cant believe your 22 weeks, thinking of ya babes  

cate ~ hope you and them gorgous girls are well  

hiya to all you new girls, sending lots of pma where ever you are in tx, waiting and stuck in limbo!!

well news on me, about to take the long road of another FET, took it so hard and was depressed after my last tx and early mc, but threw the worse now. really nervous about no3... cant handle the wait but hey gotta be in to win  

thinking of you all 

debby


----------



## emak

Debby how are you huni god it seems like ages since we have chatted ,as after i had my last bfn  in August i stayed away from FF for a good few months (didnt even lurk) ,sooooo sorry about your m/c ,its just so unfair that we have to go through all the heartache of IF then tx and then in your case to have a m/c     ,good that you are feeling stronger and getting prepared for fet  .Did you get a job after you were made redundant or still a lady of leisure?
E xx


----------



## lgs30

hi mollycat gr8 to hear from u


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - great to hear from you and see you posting.  I'm really sorry how things worked out for you, but third time lucky!  Glad your coming out the other side.

Emak - how's you?

Imk has called her wee dote Kahlen Ryann.  She was able to breathe on her own, and is doing really well.  Lisa is doing well too, albet a little shocked!      for the speedy discharge from hospital.

Zara was weighed to-day and is 9lb 14oz.  2 oz up from birth weight.  V pleased with her progress.


----------



## emak

Lou im not too bad ,just counting down the days  .Wee Zara is so cute ,glad she has put on weight are you feeding her ?


----------



## Babypowder

Mollycat   glad to see your starting again-I know you had said it was a hard decision lots of   and     

Loopybud 9 14lb   half rared as the old folk would say   great to know shes feeding well-nothing more worrying than knowing if their getting enough.

LMK love the name, great Kahlen is  breathing on her own-hopefully she starts feeding and growing, she must be so tiny   my wee niece was born at 26wks and weighed 1lb 10oz she is now 12 going on 21


----------



## lgs30

morning girls god Zara is doin fantastic doll half rared is rite lol
Lmk congrats love the name so perfect


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk love the name , hope its not to long till your all home    , my DH was 1lb something nearly 2lb i think ,and you should see the size of him now            

Loopybud zara is really cute sounds like she is thriving


----------



## flufs

Hi Girls,

i am new to this thread.... just thought maybe you guys could help me.

i've been ttc for 4 yrs, i miscarriage 3 yrs ago and 1 failed IVF last year. I've got 'unexplained' infertility. Also been doing Napro and that doesn't seem to be working either.
Not sure what to do next...was thinking about going to Origins but it's very expensive and i'd be afraid of it not working. 

Any advice?

thanks
flufs


----------



## Mamabud

Flufs, welcome to the board.  Are you on the private waiting list for the Royal?  It's about £1500 cheaper than Origin, and I found the Royal excellent.  

Emak - Zara had not interest in the breast.  I tried several times at the hospital, and tried again at home when my milk came in.  I think I prefer the bottle as I know how much she is eating - good for neurotic mothers lol!

Imk sent me a picture of her nursing Kahlen, so that's really positive that she's been allowed out of the incubator.  Imk looks really well considering all she's been through, and wee Kahlen is just that, a wee dote!

Having a lazy day in to-day.  Dh back to work to-morrow so I will know my maker then!  I'll have it all to do my-self!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls.

Hope you are all well. Loopy bud i got that we pic 2 and she looks adorable so tiny tho, lmk is looking well. There isnt much to report at my end just counting down till we start our treatment.
Jillyhen x


----------



## emak

Flufs welcome to FF ,sorry to read you are having a difficult time but you have come to right place for support and a bit of banter thrown in for good measure .Its usually kinda quite about here at weekends and busier during the week when we are all supposed to be working  .Only you can decide if you are willing to try tx again ,yes its very very expensive with unfortunately low odds of it actually working   but i do believe its worth trying if you have the funds .The RFC are a bit cheaper then Origin for private tx but i think you could be waiting a good bit longer there.Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
Loopybud thanks for the update.
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Loopybud thats great news about LMK and the wee one-thats a great sign she got to hold her     think your right it will be a while before Kahlen will be home, feeding etc can be slow as their wee lungs aren't as strong and they get tired out trying to breath and suck at the same time, Keep us posted


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - wasn't the picture lovely of Imk and Kahlen.  It's excellent that they're both doing well.

It's very quiet on here at the minute.

Emak - when's your otd?

Not much to report here, Zara and I on day 2 with Dh back at work.  We're both doing well.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## emak

Loopybud its tomorrow   
Well how did it go on your own with Zara ,i bet you managed no bother  what about LMK and baba ,tell her i was asking for them both .


----------



## mollycat

all the best emak x


----------



## emak

Just incase you didnt see it on other threads  
Well ladies i cannot believe that i am actually about to write this after all these years but after a clearblue and first response i got      we are both totally in shock .I had been testing EVERY day since saturday and it was always a bfn ,but something made me go out and buy first response yesterday afternoon and a faint line appeared ,but DH and i just couldnt accept it was bfp (i even did 2 more tests u know the cheapo ones and they were neg) so my head was pickled .We are soooooooooooooo happy     .Thank you all for the prayers looks like they have been answered.
Emma  and DH


----------



## IGWIN79

[fly]CONGRATS ON YOU BFP ENJOY HUN YOU DESERVE IT [/fly]
So so happy for you


----------



## lgs30

told u didnt i emk so so happy for u both infact am in tears after wat u said in ur p/m the other nite but hers to a happy an healthy 8.5 months xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Emak -        So delighted for you.  Take it easy and enjoy!  Zara and I are doing well at home.  Still learning every day.

Imk is home, so is travelling up daily to see Kahlen, she may get on herself soon to post.  

We're having a day at home to-day, with my sisters visiting.  Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## andreaj81

emma huge congratulations on your bfp!!!! i really am over the moon for you both! you were so supportive to me when i needed it, couldn't have happened for a better person xx    

enjoy your pregnancy 

hope everyone else is keeping well xx 
congrats to all the girlies who have had their babies in the last few weeks... you've been a busy lot! lol  hope all is going well with your new bundles xx

love
andrea & baby bear xx


----------



## mollycat

ohhhh Emma im so delighted for you, many many congratulations and 



hiya girls, hope your all doing well x


----------



## Ladyhex

mollycat said:


>


OMG i love this mollycat !!!

how are you keeping hun ?


----------



## mollycat

doing good thankies Ladyhex, getting ready for my next FET next month, how you baring up after the MC? its tough bloody going, one min everything is fine and the next floods of   ... are you thinking about TX yet or putting it on the burner for a while??


----------



## crazykate

Hey ladies!

wow so much has been going on    

Loopy and IMK - Congratulations girls       

EMAK - woooooooohooooooooo I'm over the moon for you hun - congratulations pet you sooooo deserve this be good and look after yourself.  I second what Andrea said too       omg I'm so excited for you!!!

Ladyhex - I feel your pain hun    and I'm ready with that chocolate cake and a milkshake when you're ready   

Hi flufs...........welcome aboard    
As for me I'm picking myself up - had a tough week last week with a pg announcement in work just after mc results came back but hey ho life goes on for everyone else even if the world stops turning for us eh?  Got a letter to say we're on the list for "self-funded" tx and just got to wait now for FET.  Hopefully I'll be ready by the time it comes round


----------



## holly01

U go Emmak!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Ack yous are all lovely and i   hard that all your prayers will be answered one day SOON.


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate good to see ya hunnie , we have missed you     
Im the same hun one day good two bad , it takes time  
Molly777 missed you to hun , are you starting soon ?


----------



## Moonbeam08

had a bit of a rotten day at work today with a leaving lunch for one girl going out on her 3rd maternity leave and another one who is a bump rubber .. (got BFP one month after wedding) sitting at the table as well .. had to grit teeth and   through it all while al i could feel was i would rather stick a rusty compass in my eye than sit here listening to birth plans and how many babygrows are in the collection.


life just aint fair sometimes.. 
  
sorry rant over..    

but i think we have all been there havent we or am i just a mean ole cow?


----------



## IGWIN79

No BJP you not a cow , we are all like that , its bloody hard seeing everyone get preg as soon as they open there legs   I hate days like that i just try and avoid preg people , i have become a bit of a recluse LOL
but you know what hun we are 2010 mummies to be we will get there


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP~hell noway are you a cow ....in work i had 3 of my staff going off on mat leave and i had to sit and work all the dates , organise leaving do's and collect all money's


----------



## Ladyhex

Crazykate ~glad to see you back please dont be leaving again lol 
what about cake and thick shake from McD's.......i cant have any im doing slimming world !!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Lh and SW thankyou so much for easing my mind.. i was thinking i was this terrible person... 

LH i dont know how you managed to get your way through all of that and remain 'professional'... i have to admit i did have a bit of a cry this evening.. and im sure you did at the end of those days.

SW im like you i avoid bumps.. im ok with babies but i avoid bumps or having to talk about bumps like the plague.. today was one of those im dammed if i do go to lunch and dammed if i dont (girls in work would have been like 'why is BJP not coming.. what is her problem ?' and i would have been the worst in the world.

thankfully thats one gone and just the cronic bump rubber to go.. i tend to avoid their babas when they come into the office as well for fear i may pick them up and never wanna put them down.. gee not only do i sound like a cow now lol but im a MAD (hand that rocks the craddle mad i mean) one YIKES     but at least i know you ladies know what i mean and it doesnt seem like i have to explain myself... its just how it is i suppose.. after 3 years and NOTHING not even a scare...


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies 
how are we al keeping on this    morning !!!

Emak~ how is your MIL keeping...im sure your family and DH's family are delighted for you both    I bet you both are still on      

BJP~    your not a    

Yella~ one more sleep and your on the TX     get the   out cause this will be your last for 11 months    

Crazykate ~ i know i said i couldnt have anything ...but i could look at you enjoying it !!   
mollycat~thats great you are starting again hun   dont know what to do ...we have a review appt and we will wait and see what happens at that.

Andrea~nice to see you popped in to see us  

A BIG HELLO TO ALL


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls forgot to say earlier..i got DD a 10mp camera for her birthday
Asda are doing them for £39.50 and free delivery to store


----------



## lgs30

this is danny makin his mark lol lol 
look down below lol
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Mamabud

Talented boy lgs30!

New picture of Zara.  Isn't she gorgeous!


----------



## Jillyhen

loopybud, love the new picture she is gorgeous.

Bjp, i know how you are feeling my friend had a wee girl 4 weeks ago n only trying for a month. One nite we where out she was there with her wee bump n the tears came n i felt so bad for crying. My af was 5 days late this month n i was praying that this was our month but sadly it came was so gutted. I had visions of me telling hubby. So not fair but sure we can fun trying.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Its horrible having to deal with other peoples pregnancies especially the baby bores but at least we can give off to eachother
BJP youd only have been a cow if you stuck the compass in her eye!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im having one of those feel sorry for myself days, on a complete downer. Was chatting to yet another pregnant woman last nite what is it about this year!! And then they ask me what is keeping me if i had a tenner every time i was asked that i would be a millionaire!

Sorry to rant and hope everyone n their babies are well.

Jillyhen


----------



## lgs30

jillyhen i used to get that till 1 day i bite back an said look see i cant have any at the moment but when god decide its time he will let me no i had 9 girls pregnant round me 2 years ago so i defenitly no wat your goin through hun (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks lgs30
Im just so fed up, my day will come hopefully xx


----------



## norma30

Jillyhen= its soooo hard people just dont think before they speak   just think that when ur day comes u can rub their noses in it!!

Wee Emma how are you and dh today sweetie

We went to Pizza Hut for dinner I stuffed my face although didnt have a pudding which is soooo not like me now i feel like a BIG BLOATER!!!
I need my jaws wired and a gastric band

hows everyone tonight

norma30


----------



## Jillyhen

lgs30

I was out last nite n got the same thing any word of us 2 startling blah blah, so i just turned round to the guy n told him what you said n walked off. Felt good tho.

Hope you are all enjoying that lovely day, i was modelling a stunning wedding dress for a friend at a bridal fair, would love o do it all again. Dont think my hubby would agree tho

Jillyhen


----------



## lgs30

good for u jillyhen people can be so hurtful i no they dont mean it at times but still we feel it .That was some day girls hope ur all doin well has anyone heard how cate76 an twins is doin


----------



## Cate1976

BJP: You're not a cow. I found seeing pg women and babies very hard. I lost count of the number of times I came close to . There were times I came close to  watching the LO's playing after church.  to you.

Jillyhen:  to you, people who haven't been through IF don't have a clue how hard and painful it is. I got 'in God's time' and 'be patient, as well as 'it'll happen'. DH and I are so thankful that we've got the most supportive church family who were there for us.

Ladyhex: So sorry to read that you've had an mc.  and  ers to you and your family.

Emak: HUGE congrats to you for your . I am so pleased for you and am  ing for a good pg for you.

Hi to all the new people on here.

mollycat: if you want to know anything about FET, just ask as that's what I had.

News on me is that Hannah and Sian are thriving. There's more in Bumps & Babies, I don't want to post too much about them here as I don't want to upset anyone who's having a tough time. There's some pics of them on ******** and more recent ones will be added hopefully this week.

Hoping to be able to be on here a bit more now that evenings are quieter, Sian had colic.


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - I think when you are facing infertility, you see pregnant people and babies everywhere.  We will be married 5 years in September, and we always got that question too.  I always said that I had no time with work!  The waiting is the hardest thing, and unless you've been there, words can't help or describe it.  I really hope you won't have too long to wait for your go.

lgs30 - love the new pic.

Cate -


----------



## Jillyhen

Loopybud, hopefully we will get out letter in oct/nov.
I was round seeing my friends wee one who is 4 weeks old and arrived 5 weeks early, aw she was so tiny. I felt ok today tho holding her. Think i know my time is coming soon (hopefully)

Any news on lmk?


----------



## Mamabud

Hopefully the year will fly by for you.  Imk texted to-day.  Kahlen was out of the incubator 8hrs, then in 4, so she's really progressing.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats brilliant news, what weigh is she now?

Im sure lmk is wrecked long enough journey up n down to aah


----------



## Mamabud

Isn't this board so quiet.  Where are you all?

Jillyhen - I haven't heard what weight Kahlen is yet.  She got weighed to-day.  I saw Imk yesterday and she's looking great.  The journey is bount to be hard going, up and down to Antrim, but well worth it.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls,
The board is very quiet, not much happening with us either, counting down the weeks till we go on hols so trying to lose a wee bit of weight.
I havent texted lmk to see how things are, dont want to be a pain in the bum!! Did you find out what weight was Kahlen? 

Jillyhen


----------



## Mamabud

She was 2lb 8oz on Friday past.  I think she get's weighed again to-morrow.  The weight is easier put on than off!


----------



## Jillyhen

I sent lmk a text this morning and Kahlen is up to 2lb 11. A true wee fighter x


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls sorry been away so long - every time I get near my puter something happens or someone calls in and I can't get doing anything.

Sneaking on now at work (not allowed no more  )

I work in a very small office of 4 girls and 2 of them are now pg (2 days apart) and I'm having to sit everyday and listen to their news and stories and watch them grow        It's going to be a tough time for me because I would have been off on maternity leave first.  When I got the first one I cried the whole 25 miles home from work.......don't know how I even saw to get home tbh    It's one step forward and two steps back some days but I think I'm getting there now  

I have a wee break booked for June with my birth mum and dh to Alton Towers and Bath.  Looking forward to it.

Emak - Mrs how you doing?  Come down of those clouds yet??  I'm over the moon for you hun.

Ladyhex - any time for that shake hun - I treated my dad to one last night.  My mum goes to Slimming World too She thought she saw you on wednesday night so if a random 50 something lady approaches you one night and says do you know Kathy (that's me), it'll be my mum!!!    

Love to all xx


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - I'm sure it's awlful being in such a small space with two pregnant ladies.  As much as you are pleased for them, it hurts so much.  I really hope that your dream comes true soon.

Where is everyone else?  No-one seems to use this thread anymore


----------



## lgs30

iv noticed that doll


----------



## emak

Im here girls ,have been busy at work past 2 weeks and been on late shifts so havent been on FF as much as i would like .
Crazykate     i    that one day soon you and DH will have a baba of your own ,it must be so heartbreaking for you ,have you made an decisions about what yo do next 
Loopy and LGS said hello on other thread 
Hmmmmm we really should get this thread kick started again for any wee lasses just starting out on their journey or for those without bfp or waiting for tx ,the cycle thread is so busy these days but empty on here  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies
E xx


----------



## bump14

Hiya everyone    Mind if I join you?


----------



## Velma

Hey crazykate,

Sorry to hear things are tough, my accupuncturist told me that it's good to be surrounded by Pregnancy like its a good omen or something and that it would be worse it there was nothing to do with pregnancy. I know it really doesnt feel that way now but hopefully there is some encouragement for your body to get it's BFP.
I know that doesnt make it any easier living day in day out alongside people talking everything baby, so i really do sympathise!  

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

I do log on ff everytime im on computer, im always afraid incase i start santering!! Another friend of mine has had her baby, so thats the last of my friends who where due so hopefully its my turn next... There is a lot of girls being born in the northwest at the min, so hopefully i will get preg n have a boy.

This month i have had bad ov pains so hopefully we will conceive without goin thu ivf.. fingers crossed.
Take care all & babydust..

Jillyhen


----------



## bron11

Hi - girls - some names I recognise, a lot new.  Emak congratulations.

Would anyone be able to advice me where i could get private scans done, plan to go to Reprofit for treatment and weighing up costs of two weeks there or getting some scans done here.  I know the Royal will do it but a bit expensive.  Any advice welcome.  Thanks bron


----------



## emak

Hi Bron welcome back ...so you are jumping on the ole rollercoaster again   ,when i had my tx in London i had my scans and bloods done in RFC ,i dont know of anywhere else ,it cost £65 for scan and £12 for bloods (i think) ,you could try Origin but from memory they are double the price and you need to be a patient of theirs BUT it might be worth ringing them as i see they have a few new doctors on board and maybe able to facilate you now.When you planning to start ? Keep us posted


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi everyone - haven't been on in a while - just taking a break from it all. Doesnt look like ive missed much tho - it is all very quiet in here!

Anyway - hope everyone is well just thought i would drop in! Going to get my FSH blood test taken at Royal tomorrow morning at 7.45.....im tired even thinking about what time i will have to get up at...  

By the way what a carryon trying to get through to the RVH....would put years on ya!! lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly,

What an early start.. Im back to work tomorrow afte being off so dreading getting up at the normal time.. Are you getting the fsh bloods done every month?


----------



## mollycat

hiya Girls

how you all doing...

just a big shout out to EMAK....... WAY TO GO GIRL.... IM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

hope you all doing well, im awaiting my schedule, but knowing the royal they wont be in a hurry posting it...  


love and hugs  

Debby x


----------



## confusedcarly

Yeh Jilly - was up a 5.45 ....We actually managed to get up no problem. 
No not getting FSH every month - the bloods i got done at GP were 'mislaid'  - raging! Not a happy bunny - long story it seems. So i just thought i would get then done at RVH on this months cycle just to be sure. My arm is killing me....is it just me or do the staff at RVH have a really bad technique at taking bloods?...has been really sore both times and i can hardly bend my arm now   How are u keeping Jilly?

Also does anyone know....DH has SA to be done in May - do I have to go with him? And how long will it be before we are seen again to be advised on treatment? I may have asked this Q before...sorry if I have...im scatterbrain at the mo!


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls.........

Making Pea and Ham soup for the first time so while I've got some spare time I thought I'd pop on in.

It has gone very quiet in here but I suppose our new mums are very busy   and the other girls are probably busy trying to keep up with their tx thread 

We've had a ban on all "outside" internet usage at work   so it's fairly difficult for me to get on during the day and most nights lately tbh I've been that wrecked the puter was the last thing I wanted to be bothered with..........not the attitude - I know    

Carly - I don't think you need to be with dh when he goes for SA.........unless of course he needs you for a "hand"        Not sure how long after before you're seen for tx though.  I do remember it was a good while after dh's SA that we were called for tx but the waiting lists were very poor at that stage. 

At the moment we are on the RFC List somewhere for FET and we are going have a go when we get the call I think.  Mum asked the other day if we'd considered adoption (she's a foster carer).  I think she has asked a bit about it for us just in case.  She said we should get the ball rolling on it now, if it's an option for us, as the process is so long and if in the meantime we get pg then we can withdraw.

Hello mollycat hope your schedule comes soon    

Hiya Bron and Jillyhen


----------



## Ladyhex

Hey Crazykate 

Good to see you posting hun ...what about thursday night for a "slim" Coke from Mcd's and then a walk to burn it off lmao   
Does your mum go to the early class..i had to go to the early class last week as i was going to the X-Factor.  I normally go to the 7pm class..i hope she does speak   
OMG ...no internet in work...how are you coping  

Carly..you should go in with him lol   

Hello to everybody else


----------



## crazykate

Yea Carly you should..........he'll have such a beamer when you go back to the waiting room (but so might you)  

Ladyhex can't do Thursday night chick sorry been waiting for about 6 weeks to get my hair cut and finally got an appointment.  Sods law.  can do friday night.  I can meet you at the bottom of the hill take a walk for that "slim" coke and a walk back!!! OMG we'll be wrecked I'd need a chocolate milkshake to make sure I make it back lol


----------



## galaxy girl

hey Kate - re fostering/adoption SS will not let you start process until treatment is completed - they will write to the royal to get a letter from your consultant to confirm you are not on any waiting list!


----------



## crazykate

Thanks for that Galaxy


----------



## Babypowder

Lmk so glad to hear the wee woman is doing good 3lb    I watched one born every min-and was thinking away about you  
After seeing it all first hand with my niece, when I see a programme like that or even the wee things you say-it takes you back  

Crazykate, glad to see you back    hope its not long til your FET comes through     all this isn't easy thats for sure, but glad to see you seem positive, this thread is quiet-we'll have to coax some newbies/lurkers out of the shadows  

 Galaxy hope your well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls.

Carly, Im good ta was back at work today.I went with my hubby to get his sa done, only cos he was in crutches n cudnt drive..He said the collection of mags they had where crap!! I just laughed when when he told me, god love him he said he is never doin one again!!.The nurse thats in my health centre is very good at taking bloods and she knows im nervous so i just went there, alaso goin to the rfc is 80 miles return..My DH had his sa done in dec n we where called up 4 weeks later for a reviw.

Crazy Kate, how you doin?Hope the rest of you are all ok, i see the posts but by the time im posting i cant remember names..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Ha - you girls are bad - it would be hilarious if i waltzed in with him but i think i will let him DIY it! hee hee After all, the things we have to go through ... DH' s should have to go through at least some embarassment!


----------



## lmk

jilly hen did your dh not get the exculsive dvd range??!!!!!!!!      

babypowderOMG only noticed your ticker..... good luck with tx will try and keep up to date with you!!!  thank you wee lady doing us proud just need her to keep up the good work!!  watched obem last night had it sky+ cried whole way through it!!! 

hope everyone is well and i think of you all often xxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - I was crying within the first few minutes of obem.  You're a strong girl watching it - it gave me a bit of an understanding of what you're going through     

Jillyhen - does it not feel good having some movement with the sa.  Brings the tx closer.

Babypowder - hope that this is your time  

Hi to all the newbies.  Zara and I doing well.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks, LMK and Loopybud   some days I just can't believe im doing this again   but    this is our time.

Zara's gorge LB, that wee face


----------



## emak

Hello 
Loopybud i was the same as you watching OBEM was thinking away about our wee Lmk and baby K ,god love yous all    
Lmk its so good to hear that she is gaining weight ,she will be home before you know it   
Jillyhen my DH said the same about the quality of the reading material     
Carly i offered to go in with DH but he def didnt want me in there ...i wonder why     
Crazykate how are you chick ....you looking forward to getting the ball rolling again?
Hows all the  lurkers  ,any plans for the weekend?
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

at  the chat about the SA and reading material  , I went in both times with my DP-gawd love him, he was in the bathroom and I sat out in the other wee room-I had a nose thru the mags lol, yuk


----------



## Babypowder

LX just seen ya posting ........so this ones for you (well and me)


----------



## Babypowder

Or was it you that said him...........


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG were did you get my Gerard 

BP your a good friend


----------



## Babypowder

didn't realise it said Stacey  beatch



Much better  LX glitter graphics........they have loads.


----------



## emak

YUMMY girls good to see your back in top form keep em coming ...i must go over to ******** sort out my garden ,cafe etc before lost starts then i can get my weekly fix of Jack ,Sawyer and Richard


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder and ladyhex stop fighting over the men (BEHAVE)          THERE ALL MIN WHA HA HA HA   

Wanted to say a big hi to crazycate , we have all missed you hun 
Emak how you keeping hun


----------



## Babypowder

Yum emak, I  him.


----------



## Babypowder

SW your here    going a bit mad with the ole glitter graphics tonight   men


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe its nice to come back to them      keep going MORE MORE MORE


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG I LOVE HIM HES OUT OF LOST


----------



## Ladyhex

OHHHHHH BP~ nice loving all the men 

SW ~ you have been told to share hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Yes MISS !!!!!!!  ladyhex its like being back in school         oh they are nice though yum


----------



## Ladyhex

nite nite girls happy sleeping


----------



## kerrys

Hi ladies,

hope you don't mind me posting, I haven't used this thread before as I was using 'Hoping for another miracle'.

I had a second cycle of IVF at the Royal with a positive result but on the 10th March my miracle twins went to sleep.

Does anyone know what the private waiting list is at the Royal at the moment as I am trying to work out what my options are.  

Thanks
Kerrys


----------



## emak

Kerrys ,im so so sorry to read your story ,i couldnt read and run .Im afraid i have no idea how long the private list is for tx ,in my own case i was offered it after 1.5 yrs but that was almost a year ago and i think the lists have got shorter.Hopefully someone else will come along and be able to answer your question ,is your name on the list already How are you feeling im sure your wee heart must be breaking ,how awful for you to lose your twins        
E xx


----------



## bron11

Kerry so sorry for your loss.  I not sure of the exact waiting time for Royal but understand it is still quite long.  Origin shorter but more expensive.  Take care Bron.  

Emark how's it going?  Getting some sleep?  

bron xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls
I had a good laugh at the posts, you are all great

Love the photos of Gerard Butler.. Yummy!!

Lmk my dh didnt get to view the dvd's, he was just glad to have it over and done with.. Love the pics of Kahlen absolutely gorgeous hopefully she will behomw with you both soon

Loopybud we shud get a letter in oct/ nov time to get a date to start treatment.I justs wish i could get started now.

Carly, i told hubby that if i was poked n prodded then he had to do his bit afterall it will be his child 2.. 

Jillyhen xx

Hope everyone has a lovely week, i hate mondays :-(.


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies, 
just wondering if there is anyone that has had a self funded FET 
at the royal could tell me what the cost of the drugs was?

many thanks cathy.


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Cathy was at the royal last wk and we have one frostie and the fet is costing £1098.00 I think this is very expensive but we were not giving a price for drugs we were told that it would Not be to bad but you can do a natural cycle and you are drug free


----------



## cathy2

hi walsh,
          i think its expensive too considering Origin is £1050 for FET last time i checked, my drugs for FET last year with Origin were £114, but the letter i recieved last week from the royal said drugs would be between £300 and £450 for my FET


----------



## Jillyhen

Kerrys

So sorry to hear about your m/c. When we where at the rfc in january the waiting list for private was 4-6 months.It may have changed by now.

Girls anymore nice pics, i badly need cheering up, was told that my cousins wife is expecting and they only got married last oct. Was really upset n my poor hubby was annoyed 2. Life aint fair..

Jillyhen


----------



## Babypowder

Jillyhen best I can do hun  pg announcements are so hard.


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz and DH for the birth of your miracle tomorrow 

and....................



Emak for tomorrow  21 again?


----------



## IGWIN79

shaz and dh all the best hun for tomorrow 

Babypowder you bring the men out again LOL 

Emak happy birthday hun 

Hi to ladyhex     thanks hun 

crazycate if your looking in hun big hi to ya  

big hi to everyone else , we have to get this thread busy again , its sos so quiet now


----------



## NCKB

GOOD LUCK TODAY SHAZ   ILL BE THINKING OF YOU...

AND EMAK


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> Babypowder you bring the men out again LOL


Yeah sw, but just for Jillyhen  your right too, this thread is very quiet


----------



## KITTY1231

good afternoon ladies

got a phone call from sharons hubby she has had her baby a baby girl 4lb 2 1/2oz the baby is in noenatal and both mother and baby are doing well.  

emma hope you are having a lovley birthday and hopefully see you soon

Ps gary told me what they are calling her and i was so excited i have forgot sorry ladies


----------



## IGWIN79

RANT TIME LOL 
DO  yous remeber the awful sister in law i had trouble with , you were all coming to my house to give her a    
well she got a stone of a fortune teller and they told her to throw it in a garden of someone she hates and it will bring them bad luck 
well my sister told me she threw it in my garden 
shes not on my ******** but i wrote a wee message , i couldnt help it , i am so sick of her why cant she just leave it be , there is something seroiluy wrong with her she told acouple of my friends online that she was doing a nuseing course in queens uni, and that she has been signed in to a mental instiute for two days    , its all lies , why would anyone tell so many lies  
so heres the message 
Has just been informed that a lovley relative of mine went to a fortune teller , and they recieved a black stone to throw in to someones garden that she hates and it will bring them bad luck , i was told she through it in mine , sorry hun it hasnt worked , i have a brillant husband and a HAPPY MARRIAGE , and two great kids coulnt ask for anymore ,what i am trying to say is you need to get your head checked out hun cause there is something seriouly wrong there, and i am sure alot of people would agree , and i am sure they will prob guess who you are , grow up , get a life , and stop being so petty ,
all her friends will passs it on , lol 

I will prob regret it in a couple of hours but i am just so angery , she   is pretty dangerous
What would yous girls do ??


----------



## crazykate

Shaz and DH many huge congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl       


Hi Sweetchilli - what a nasty horrible thing to do to anyone (your sil I'm referring to).  She must be very insecure and jealous of you hun.  She is a hateful b*tch to do something like that.  What does dh say, have you told him?  She's definitely lacking something      What goes around comes around...........

I was reading there about fees I've got a price list from RFC here - FET £1098 (not sure if drugs are inclusive) when I was there in february to go on the FET list they said about 3-4 months.  It does say at the top of the form that prices are subject to increase on 1st April and 1st November annually    Hope it helps girls


----------



## cathy2

hi crazykate,
i was there in feb too i think ur review was next day or same week as me   i too was told 3-4 months waiting list but i got my offer to start with april af last wed. The price of £1098 is just for FET not drugs (would love to know what they would cost).

I think u should have ur tx offer soon.    

Its so draining all this tx


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli i seen your ** message and was wondering WTF have sent you a pm    
Crazykate hows things with you pet ??  

Thanks for the birthday messages christ how did i become *36* thats just a bit scary 
Well havent had a great couple of days ,my work announced yesterday that there is going to be redundancies ,all employees here and across the water have entered into a 90 day consultation period ....cant feckin believe it ,i have waited for years to get maternity leave ,in my last job i was there for 10 years then made redundant a year and a half ago ,then got this job wholla i finally get pg now i may be out of a job come june ....swear to god that would be my luck .Wont know til end of april who or how many are going ,or even how they will decide,  hard that i will be lucky BUT im fairly new in there so who knows 
E xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Girls and Lurkers   Im due my first Follie scan tomorrow at origin-

Do I take my Gonal F before scan 

The RFC always said to wait til after scan, then they get a truer reading, but nurses at Orign never mentioned it and I can't be assed to phone-their always in such a fluster and its like your bothering them  

My scan isn't til 1.45pm I take my Gonal F at 7am usually.

Anyone know? 

JK32 did they say to you about tomorrow?

Thanks girls


----------



## emak

BP posted on cycle thread for you


----------



## mollycat

girlies,

how you all doing, god its so darn cold   WHERE IS THE SUN??  

BP... all the best for tomorrow sweetie, im   for ya x

emak... Happy belated Birthday!!! any sickness yet?? awww sorry to hear about your job,   it all works out for you, you might end up a stay home mom. Im a bit nervous about my next tx and working as my job is quite physical  

big congrats to sharon and DH on there little baba...  

oh girls my last FET  was £1098 and the drugs at the royal were £133 
this time my drugs will be cheaper as ive got a supply of crinone and progynova ( from my mc via my gp as you have to continue after a bfp) so i only have to buy the sniff stuff.
hope it helps all you girls wanting to know x

was supposed to have been starting my FET April, but got a letter saying they are back logged, typical of the royal, so i wont find out till the 7th april at my pre tx appointment on when i will be starting... its left me right down in the dumps  

hope the rest of you are  

hugs Debs xxx


----------



## lgs30

evening everyone  how are we all ? 
shaz congrats    
imk thats one wee fighter you have your goin to have fun with her    god help the man that gets her he will have his work cut out shes a strong wee lady    
Danny an me doin really well hes goes down at 9-9.30 thats him to 8am     he weighed 14lb 12oz last wednesday so hes doin good on his spoon feeds to    loves his food so like his mother  
its so so


----------



## emak

Hello Debbie what a big massive pain in the butt that your tx might be delayed so typical of rfc   its good that you will be saving a few ££££ on the drugs ,on my last tx my doc wrote me an nhs script for all my meds  2 bottles of spray ,pill,ovitrell,and cyclogest everything except the menopur which of course was the expensive stuff but at least is saved me a couple of hundred quid i think.

LGS are you back home after that awful weather last night? Scary stuff or what  Wee Danny is a cutie


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Firstly Sharon - congrats on the birth of your daughter Aya.  I hope she gets out soon.  

Lgs30 - glad that Danny's taking well to his feeds.  Did he just fall into the sleep routine or are you doing something??

Emak - sod's law or what.  At least you have your wee miracle to keep your spirits up.

Mollycat - it's so frustrating having to wait.  Hope it happens soon.  Where are you working at?  I found my job hard being pg, as I was scared to lift anything, just in case!  Give me a text if you want a cuppa  

Sweetchilli - that women needs locked up in a mental institute!  OMG what a nutter.

Imk - seems Kahlen likes good food like her mummy!  I hate it lol (Some chance)!

Hi to anyone I've missed.  It's excellent to be able to do personalised posts.


----------



## emak

Hey Loopy you are so right ,def need to get this thread going again   hows your wee bundle of joy?


----------



## mollycat

emma im hoping it wont cost me a lot for the 2 bottle of sniff 

aww lgs.. wee danny is a beautiful wee boy, and what a sleeper 

oh and a big shout out to my mate Lisa....


----------



## mollycat

yeah i sure will Louise, got a job as house keeper at the premier inn.... wow it sucks


----------



## Mamabud

Zara is doing well.  Sleeping through most night.  A bit unsettled through the day, sometimes.  Can't get the day time sleep thing sorted!  Any symptoms yet?  A bump?

Mollycat - a job is a job!


----------



## lmk

hello me oul mateys!!!

emak that sucks about work, but on the other hand you'll be a fulltime yummy mummy!!!

molly grrrr rfc, hope they get their finger out asap   hope you get started soon  

lgs danny is a cutie, where you affected by the bad weather??  

loopybud hows z? is she looking forward to fri!!! i am and i know k will be later that night!!!

sweetchilli want me up/down to sort yer sil fer ye??!!! this time last year i was sorting her out too!!!!!  what a b**ch  

i'm so frigin freezin canny heat at all need some hot men


----------



## Mamabud

Zara a bit unsettled.  Having an hour off - daddy has her.  Need to sign off now as my time is up    Wireless not working so up beside the router    Imk - looking forward to Friday.


----------



## jooles

Hi Ladies  

well its been a looooooooonnnnnggggg time since ive posted on these boards but im always lurking and seeing how you are all doing   congrats to all the girls and dhs who have got their BFPs and   and   to the girls and dhs who havent got the result you wanted or who are currently waiting on results 

i stayed off ff for a long time after failed private ivf treatment in glasgow in september   i have not had any treatment since but have been going to an acupuncturist who is amazing!!!!! i have had 2 very light periods in last 2 months after years of not having natural periods or ones that came after ovulation induction so im convinced acupuncture is working    

anyhoo............got home today to find my letter of offer for nhs ivf treatment   bit shocked as we were not expecting anything until may!!! so they have asked me for details of may period although i have to phone them tomoro to inform them that i dont have regular periods! 

its good to get back on the board again!!!!!!! 

jules xxx


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies an a snowy 1 it is i got up fpr a pee lol at 6 everything was clear darren got up at 7 an there was snow every where an iv to go to the town the day 2 agggggggghhhh but anyways lol loopybud danny sorted his own sleepin routine i thought wit that hr wud have messed him up but he woke on monday morn 1 hr earlier an got himself back on track lol at the start i had to let him cry himself out a bit cause you cant run every time they cry they catch on lol lol so he nos whos boss now he feeds every 3 hrs so its easy to settle him come 9pm hope every one well an talk later way for shower dannys snoozin lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cMac

Wanted to say hi as a first time poster. We are hoping to start our first IVF cycle within the next few months and the information I have read so far on these boards has been invaluable.  Wishing you all much luck.


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome cMac - these boards are excellent.  Only people who have experienced infertility know what heart ache it causes.  All the very best with your tx.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi cMac

Welcome to the board, when do you start your treatment? We are at the same stage as you hoping to start in oct.

Jillyhen


----------



## cMac

Most likely will start in June Jillyhen.  The thought of IVF has scared me for so long and now I would be happy to start it tomorrow!


----------



## Jillyhen

cMac

I feel the exact same, just want to get started.. All i see at the min is preganant women or new born babies.

Jillyhen


----------



## cMac

On Saturday night I got an indepth description of a girl's labour from first contraction to delivery, despite me interupting a couple of times to change the subject - BORE OFF!!!!!  I hardly know you, I don't care!!!

Mean aren't I


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Jooles, 

Just noticed your post.  Fantastic news on your letter of offer    here's   that this time will be your time.  I only come on myself for the odd lurk and check on how the girls are gettin on.  I also got my letter of offer but have asked to be frozen til after this little one arrives so hopefully that helped move a few more up the list.  Will keep you in my   and heres loads of     that 2010 will be your year


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG girls i had the winner in the national !!


Well done A.P McCoy !!!


----------



## MissE

LX defo looks like your luck is in missus.I had the winner too. Hooray for ap McCoy. Was getting into a bit of a squealing match between me and mum cos she had black apalachi who came second. Think i danced round the living room.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

missE ..thats great !!   you poor mum ..i was dancing round the living as if i was on the horse


----------



## MissE

LX thats 2 good news things. Pregnancy and national winner. They say good luck comes in threes. Think you should do the lotto. Maybe you'll be a millionaire. 
You've an excuse to be dancing round the living room, hormones playing havoc with ya. Me i'm just plain   
Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

your right good luck in three's ..i have done the irish lotto for tonight    bring it on


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - I've missed your BFP!  Congratulations - I'm delighted for you and dh.

I had the winner on the national too.  Had £1 e/w (big spender) and got 20/1.  Got £27.  Well pleased.


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex congrats doll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Cheers Lgs ...good luck for TTC#2


----------



## Jillyhen

Ladyhex congrats on your bfp, hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone

just me while I've got some time and there's no-one around I thought i'd sneek on and see what's happening.

I got the winner on the national too - £110 winnings!!!!! was well over the moon  

Got my letter of offer of FET they want details and bloods etc for May A/F.  Still struggling a little to get my head round the m/c stuff and have made an appt. to see my GP next week - not so sure about it though apparently he is only 27ish - not so sure about it when I heard that but I need someone to go through my hospital notes cos this whole thing is wrecking me  

Lgs are you jumping on the roller coaster again  Good luck hun x

Ladyhex - Thanks for the milkshake and the chat    Chocolate cake and icecream for def next time......my treat!


----------



## NANA23

Hi Girls 

Im new to all this so please bear with me..........
As you can see from my signature we are ready and waiting to start 3rd ICSI 
I was wondering if anyone is attending Origin? All going to plan we hope to have egg collection there around mid June. Had call today and waiting on dates to be sent out. Cant wait to get started!!
Any top tips for us?!? 


xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi NANA23, welcome to the boards!!  i am pretty new too. just waiting on things starting.  i see ur at origin.  we are going to be at origin with prof mcclure.  got a letter at the weekend for a pre consultation appt on 6th may to get my AMH done.  did u have to do that?  just wondering how long it will be after that before we start, hope its not too long!  i think there are a couple of people here who recently got BFPs with origin.  not sure who else is having tx with them now but im sure theres a few!  sorry i cant be of help with tips, ive never done this before, but im sure the girls here will be more than willing to help!

good luck!
x


----------



## NANA23

Hey Sparkleheart 
Origin is pretty quick on the getting the ball rolling - the waiting list is nowhere like the RFC and time between appts is minimal (your not left wondering and watching the post every day as they can give you a fair idea). To be fair i had already undergone treatment at RFC (nhs) and didnt need to go undergo tests etc again but i have found Origin alot less stressful to undergo treatment with.
I just want to wish you the very best of luck and I hope you get started soon!!

xx


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone read Zita West's new book on IVF? I have one of her old books and found it useful when we started ttc so was wondering if it would be worth getting


----------



## lgs30

hi polly when i was goin through tx last year i got her cd its brilliant not sure about the books now


----------



## Polly19

Thanks Lgs, I'd heard the CDs were good too. I've ordered the book so will see what it's like.


----------



## NANA23

Hi girls

I got dates to begin treatment at origin....aghh very nervous! 
Starts suprefact injections on 18 may with please god EC 16 June and the rest to follow...............please god this is be our time

Hope you are all keeping ok and keeping the +ve vibes going!!! 

xx


----------



## Flora1

Hi Polly19

I have recently read the new Zita West book & found it very helpful (very detailed).  I am now listening to the relaxation CD most evenings.

Fx


----------



## lgs30

hi all its all new here


----------



## lmk

love the new lay out more modern me thinks...... me likes            

how is everyone  very quiet on here..... need a night o drinks and nibbles soon and a good catch up!!!!

chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

imk hows our wee/big woman doin shes gorg


----------



## Mamabud

Loving the new look!  Hi to all the newbies, and hello to the two 'old' hands, Lmk and Lgs30!!  Any questions, and hopefully we can help.


----------



## lmk

helllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! anyone wanna play!!!!!


----------



## emak

I can come out to play ,lmk you bring the drinks and i will bring the nibbles


----------



## lmk

hello my wee honey been worried for you and omg love the ticker!!!!!!!!!!  i drink fer ye he he he      would lov some chilli doritos pleeeeeeeeeeease!!!!


----------



## emak

Would you like a dip with that ,pour me a big glass of coke (full fat) with ice pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## lgs30

can i have a rose westcoast cooler please after  the week iv had


----------



## lmk

please sour ceam is my fav!!!!  full fat coke an ice on the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Ohhhhhh westcoast rose .....lovely !! Is everything ok lgs


----------



## Mamabud

It has to be cheese and onion pringles - yummy!  Tayto c+o dipped into ice cream.  I haven't had a drink sine Feb 09 - scared of the hangover now


----------



## cMac

Stop!!! You girls are making be hungry and I am on a diet, aghh!!

Nana, thats great that you have your date, 18th is just round the corner, how exciting!


----------



## lgs30

darren granny died suddenly on sunday morning an mine is very very ill in hospital shes goin for a brain scan this morning


----------



## Mamabud

cMac - I'm at weightwatchers too.  Mine is a virtual fantasy!!  We've a weightloss thread here too under the Ireland board.  Feel free to join us, it's back up and running again.


----------



## cMac

Its too late for today my diet is busted.  I've been at my mums house all day which is full of lovely stuff so I've eaten 2 twix fingers and THREE walnut whips and I am about to get up off my lardy ass and find some crisps.  Back on the wagon tomorrow!!

Lsgs sorry to hear your news, I hope your granny pulls through


----------



## Bunny-kins

New home ladies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236397.new#new

Bunny xxx


----------

